# سؤال للمسلمين



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أبريل 2017)

*
انا محتاجة مسلم يرد عليا ويقولى 
إية هو مصدر ساعدته فى العقيدة الإسلامية ؟؟؟​*


----------



## david sofiane (29 أبريل 2017)

مرحبا

حتى انا جد متحير والله
اشياء كثيرة جدا ليس هدا فقط بل اكثر
المجتمع المسلم ليس عنصري فحسب بل اناني يحب العيش وحده في العالم او يفسدها
انا كجزائري دخلت بعض الكروبات في الفايسبوك
احط منشور فيه انا مسيحي من ولاية كدا 
والله لاارى الا السب والشتم وابن عاهرة وابن زنا ووووو الفاظ مشينة 
اجد نفسي وكاني مقترف جريمة في حقهم
ياناس هدا معتقد انت ملزم ان تحترمني وانا ايضا ملزم ان احترمك
هدا هو المنطق والا فلا يحترم بعضنا البعض وتصير الفوضى في العالم
يريدون السيطرة على العالم بدون (علم.ثقافة.ادب.ظمير)
الرب يعطينا الصبر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2017)

واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. احسنوا الى مبغضيكم. وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم

طوبي لكم إذا طردوكم وعيروكم وقالوا فيكم من اجلي كل شر كاذبين 

​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أبريل 2017)

*الاخت الفاضلة الملكة هيلانة

انظري بنفسكي ماذا فعلوا في العراق وسوريا وليبيا واليمن والبحرين والاردن  واخيرا مصر

بالامس القريب كانت دول مستقرة وهادئة بل وحتى تتمتع بمستوى سياحي 

انظري الان الى اين وصلت من انحطاط في كافة الاصعدة .....

كل هذا بسبب ما يسمونه ( الاسلام والاسلام السياسي )
احزاب اسلامية
تنظيمات اسلامية
جبهات اسلامية
حركات اسلامية

والنتيجة الاخيرة والتي لا يوجد غيرها هو (( القتل والدمار والخراب ))

:ab4:
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أبريل 2017)

david sofiane قال:


> مرحبا
> 
> حتى انا جد متحير والله
> اشياء كثيرة جدا ليس هدا فقط بل اكثر
> ...



*
خريستوفوروس اعطاك الرد المناسب ... للسب والشتم ​*


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. احسنوا الى مبغضيكم. وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم
> 
> طوبي لكم إذا طردوكم وعيروكم وقالوا فيكم من اجلي كل شر كاذبين
> 
> ​




*
وبما انكم مسلمين سابقين على حد قولكم ... والله اعلم 
فأنا بسألكم ..... 
إية هى النعمة اللى فى الإسلام !!!؟ 
واللى بيشعر بيها المسلم وسعيد بيها *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أبريل 2017)

*ومازالوا يرون فيه* نعمـــــــــــــة 








*فين النعمـــــــــــة !!!!!!!!!!!؟*[/​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2017)

طيب انتي مبتتعامليش مع مسلمين خالص يا "هيلانه" ! 

طيب انتي مبتشفيش المسلمين العاديين فئ مصر علاقتهم بالمسيحيين إيه ! 

طيب مسمعتيش ردود المسلمين العاديين بعد كل حادثه ! 

صدقيني .. "مصر" مباركه فعلا كقول الكتاب . 

صدقيني .. "مصر" الوحيده فئ العالم التي يعيش مسلميها ومسيحييها ببساطه فيما بينهم . 

بس المشكله هي إن من يطبقون صحيح الدين هم من يفعلون ذلك . 

انتي بتشوفي حد فئ الجوامع وقت الفروض غير يوم الجمعه . 

هما غلبانين وعيونهم مقفوله . صليلهم . 

بتشوفي قيادات إرهابيه بتؤمن بالمسيح واخرهم قريب . 

لما أختي قالت لأمي الجاهله المسيحيين دول كفره هيروحوا النار 

أتعجبت وقالت ليه . ذا مفيش أحسن منهم فئ معاملتهم وأمانتهم .مين قالك هيخشوا النار 

قالتلها انتي متعرفيش حاجه . قالت أمي علشان جاهله يعني . طالما الواحد عنده ضميره ومبيأديش حد ربنا يدخله النار إزائ!!!



مهو الرئيس مسلم . لو طبق صحيح الذين فئ الدوله مش هتعرفي حتي تنفثي عن مشاعرك دي . 

أنا أسف . لكن حقيقي هم غلبانين . ومن كتر عدم قبولهم للدين بقت الجوامع فاضيه. 

​


----------



## gaser2 (29 أبريل 2017)

إنتِ سألتِ إيه النّعمة اللي في الإسلام ؟
شوفي السؤال صعب ،لكن أنا لمّا كنت مسلم اتعلمت إن فيه درجة أعلى من الإسلام لازم نحاول نوصل ليها وهي أعلى من الإسلام الظاهري وهذه الدرجة هي درجة الإيمان ،وإن الإيمان دا في قلب الإنسان ولا يُبنى إلا على الأمانة والأمانة موجودة تحت الإيمان في جذر القلب ،فإذا انعدمت الأمانة فليس من المنطقي وجود إيمان في قلب هذا الإنسان ،وهذ الإيمان مبني على أركان ستة،ولازم الإنسان ينمي هذا الإيمان بالأعمال الطيّبة فيزيد معاه الإيمان في القلب فيشعر به الإنسان فيعيش في نعمة ومشاعر نورانيّة وروحانيّة جميلة ،لكن قلوب الشيوخ وكل من ينادي بالجهاد والإرهاب وصحيح الدين ينادون بما ليس فيه أي أمانة ،فالنّاس لا تأمنهم على أموالهم ولا أعراضهم ولا أنفسهم ،هؤلاء الإرهابيين أو وجه الإسلام الحالي يستبيح كل شيء باسم الإيمان وكلام الإيمان ،منتهى النفاق ،أنا دايماً أشكـ في كل واحد بيقول "نحن نريد أنْ نطبق صحيح الدين" ،وما أجمل سفر يهوذا في الإنجيل كأنّه يصف هؤلاء النّاس وأنا بدأت أستخدم هذا السفر دايماً في وصف هؤلاء أصحاب التعليم الفاسد وكل تعليم مشابه.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2017)

*أعتقد أنهم لا يبحثون عن السعادة فى الإيمان 

أما عن النعمة فى الإسلام 

فأعتقد أنهم مش ح يباح دمهم أو عرضهم أو أموالهم مثل الكفرة 

و الله أعلم 

____________

و أخيرا أعتقد أنهم لا يعرفون السلام الداخلى  لذلك لن يبحثوا عن ما لا يعرفون



*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 أبريل 2017)

*

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:





بس المشكله هي إن من يطبقون صحيح الدين هم من يفعلون ذلك . 

مهو الرئيس مسلم . لو طبق صحيح الدين فئ الدوله مش هتعرفي حتي تنفثي عن مشاعرك دي . 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هم من يفعلون إية بالظبط !!؟؟؟ مش تكمل :spor2: 
​[/QUOTE]



gaser2 قال:



لكن قلوب الشيوخ وكل من ينادي بالجهاد والإرهاب وصحيح الدين ينادون بما ليس فيه أي أمانة  تعليم مشابه.

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالعكس يا جاسر .. الشيوخ بينادوا بكل أمانة 
انتا بس اللى مش واخد بالك من صحيح الإسلام 
واضح انك جاى تجمل وتدعو للإسلام الجميل ههههههههههههه

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

طبعا احنا يهمنا الصح الصحيح للإسلام وليس ضعيفة ولا متوسطة 


ليه بعد كل حادثة بتدافعوا عن الإسلام (وتقولوا لا يمثل )!!؟؟
الدفاع ده لمصلحة مين ؟​**[/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]*[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (30 أبريل 2017)

راح أحكيلك قصة فيها عبرة
كان ياما كان، كان في رجل فقير الحال
سمع عن مدينة غنية وخيراتها كتير
فقرر إنه يبيع بيته البسيط وقطعة الأرض البسيطة ويجرب حظه في هذه المدينة
بعد ما باع كل شيء انطلق على الحصان باتجاه المدينة
وهو في الطريق شاف رجل جاي بالإتجاه المعاكس فقرر يساله إذا مر على هذه المدينة
قال له هذا الرجل أن هذه المدينة غنية جداً وفيها تجار كتير وخيراتها ما بتخلص
طبعاً انبسط هذا الرجل الفقير وتابع الطريق وحتى التقى بشخص آخر
فقرر أن يساله أيضاً
فقال له هذا الآخر أحذر أحذر أحذر فهذه المدينة فيها بيوت دعارة ونساءها عاهرات
والزنى والفسق في كل مكان فلا تذهب
طبعاً استغرب هذا المسكين من الشهادتين المتناقضتين ولكنه تابع طريقه حتى إلتقى بآخر وسأله ايضاً عن أحوال المدينة
فقال له أن المدينة فيها أهل علم وثقافة وفيها مكتبات رائعة وفلاسفة كبار وخير مكان لتربية أطفالك التربية الصحيحة
وهكذا كان يلتقي بين من يقول له أمور إيجابية أو سلبية حتى وصل المدينة
وخاف أن يدخل فيها فسأل الحارس الواقف على الباب فقال له ادخل وانظر بنفسك
دخل فعلاً واشترى هناك بيت بسيط وبعد أن عاش في وسطهم وتعرف على عاداتهم عرف لماذا هذه الشهادات المتناقضة
الذي قال أن المدينة غنية وفيها تجار كان محقاً فهو نفسه كان تاجراً ورأى المدينة من منظور التجار
والذي قال أن المدينة فيها زنى وفسق كان هو نفسه زاني ويأتي إلى المدينة بحثاً عن هذه
كذلك الذي قال أنها مدينة علم كان يبحث عن العلم
إلخ
فالمدينة كان فيها كل شيء والإنسان يبحث عما يرغب به هو

هكذا هو الإسلام
فيه الفضيلة وممارسة الصلاة والصوم وأمور العبادة البسيطة
فيختار الكثير من البساطاء أن يروا هذه فقط
وفيه الرذيلة والقتل والزنى والسرقة باسم الدين
فيختار هذا الكثير ممن اتطلعوا على العقيدة الإسلامية واقتنعوا بها

وأنا شخصياً وإن كنت ـ نوعاً ما ـ أعذر البسيط
ولكني لا أعذر أبداً المتعلم الذي يعرف الإسلام فيختار إما أن يكون إرهابي
أو ممن يتقنعون بقناع الحملان وهم من الداخل ذئاب
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أبريل 2017)

هكذا هو الإسلام
 فيه الفضيلة وممارسة الصلاة والصوم وأمور العبادة البسيطة
 فيختار الكثير من البساطاء أن يروا هذه فقط
 وفيه الرذيلة والقتل والزنى والسرقة باسم الدين
 فيختار هذا الكثير ممن اتطلعوا على العقيدة الإسلامية واقتنعوا بها




تعليق و قصه معبره بتوضح الموضوع بطريقه جميله جدا اشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أبريل 2017)

اشكرى ربنا   انك اتولدتى مسيحيه 
 مش هتقدرى تتخيلى قد ايه الموضوع صعب جدا جدا جدا فوق الوصف انك تدركى  فعلا ان الدين الى انتى اتولتى عليه و الى كل عيلتك مشيين عليه دا غلط...


زى ما قال استاذ فؤاد
فيه ناس كتير مش شايفين  غير الشعائر الدينيه -وضوء و صلاه و صيام و مساعده الفقراء و كفل اليتيم -- مش شايفين غير الحلو فقط---
و لما يعلقوا على  الارهابيين الى بيعملوا كدا باسم الدين-- بيبقى فى نظرهم دول فعلا ارهابيين و فاهمين الدين غلط--- شايفين انه زمان كان حاجه و دلوقتى حاجه تانيه-- لكن الارهابيين دول ناس لسا مشيين على زمان---
زى كدا فى العهد القديم عندنا تلاقى دم و قتل كتييييييير---
فبيصبروا نفسهم ان الدنيا تمام--


دا غير حتى الى مش مرتاح بيقنع نفسه انه صح
 مجرد اعتقادهم انهم بيعبدوا إلاه واحد( الله)
الى لا يلد و لا يولد 
مجرد فكره  انهم يسمعوا عن الدين المسيحى دا بالنسبه لهم  انهيار --"المسيحيين دول بيعبدوا انسان كان على الارض زينا زيه"--
"دول بيخلوا البشر إلاه- دا غير كمان ان فكره "كتاب المسيحيين محرف" دى كمان بتجبلهم ارتباك رهييييب 
دى  من اكبر الحجات الى بتخليهم يخافوا يقربوا او يبحثوا --- و يقنعوا نفسهم انهم صح....حتى لو مش مقتنعين--
بيقنعوا نفسهم ان الى بيطبقوا الدين الاسلامى صح و يقتلوا و يدبحوا هما الى غلط و مش فهمين ....
فى النهايه عايزا اقول لك الموضوع مش بالسهوله الى انتى بتتكلمى بيها دى...
صدقينى اصعب ما تتخيلى...
 صلى لهم ربنا يفتح عيونهم و ينور قلوبهم


----------



## gaser2 (30 أبريل 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بالعكس يا جاسر .. الشيوخ بينادوا بكل أمانة
> انتا بس اللى مش واخد بالك من صحيح الإسلام
> واضح انك جاى تجمل وتدعو للإسلام الجميل ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*
من شعوري أنّكـِ تسألين بصدق أحببت أنْ أجيبكـ بشيء بسيط من دواخل الدين التي لا يعرفها الكثير من عامة المسلمين ،وأنا لا أجمل الإسلام وإلا سأكون كداعي له ولكنّني بالعكس أريد المسيحي أنْ يتمسّكـ بالإنجيل وأنّ الطريق الذي هو فيه طريق خلاص لأنّني علمت ذلكـ فيما بعد ،ممكن للإنسان أنْ يدرس كثيراً عن الإسلام ولكنّه لن يفهم شيء إلا أفكار الآخرين عنه ،أمّا أنا فكنت مسلماً وعشت التجربة وكنت شخصاً متمرساً في الإسلام ولا يعني معرفتي الفائقة بكتب الشرع ولكن مستواي كان أنّني إذا فتحت أي كتاب شرعي أو عرض علي أي فكرة أو تعليم بخصوص الإسلام أستطيع أنْ أفهمها وأستجلي المنطقي واللامنطقي منها وإلى الآن مازالت هذه المهارة لدي مثل أي مسيحي متمرّس في الكتاب المقدس ويفهم آياته وتفسيراته بسرعة ،ومن هنا لا أجيبكـ كشخص بسيط في الإسلام لكن أخبركـ بحقائق أنا مارستها بنفسي.



​*​​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2017)

gaser2 قال:


> *
> من شعوري أنّكـِ تسألين بصدق أحببت أنْ أجيبكـ بشيء بسيط من دواخل الدين التي لا يعرفها الكثير من عامة المسلمين ،وأنا لا أجمل الإسلام وإلا سأكون كداعي له ولكنّني بالعكس أريد المسيحي أنْ يتمسّكـ بالإنجيل وأنّ الطريق الذي هو فيه طريق خلاص لأنّني علمت ذلكـ فيما بعد ،ممكن للإنسان أنْ يدرس كثيراً عن الإسلام ولكنّه لن يفهم شيء إلا أفكار الآخرين عنه ،أمّا أنا فكنت مسلماً وعشت التجربة وكنت شخصاً متمرساً في الإسلام ولا يعني معرفتي الفائقة بكتب الشرع ولكن مستواي كان أنّني إذا فتحت أي كتاب شرعي أو عرض علي أي فكرة أو تعليم بخصوص الإسلام أستطيع أنْ أفهمها وأستجلي المنطقي واللامنطقي منها وإلى الآن مازالت هذه المهارة لدي مثل أي مسيحي متمرّس في الكتاب المقدس ويفهم آياته وتفسيراته بسرعة ،ومن هنا لا أجيبكـ كشخص بسيط في الإسلام لكن أخبركـ بحقائق أنا مارستها بنفسي    ​*​



*طيب استاذ جاسر

بعد الاذن من الاخت هيلانة - لان الرد موجه لها

لكن اسمحوا لي بهذا السؤال -

استاذ جاسر 

لماذا لم نرى او نسمع من المؤسسات المركزية للدين الاسلامي مثل ( الازهر في مصر وكذلك السعودية ) تحريم وتجريم
كل من ينتمي الى تنظيم القاعدة او تنظيم داعش أو أي تنظيم ارهابي اخر ؟؟؟!!!

هذا السؤال على اقل تقدير يفرض نفسه 

وحبيت ان اسألك بعد ان قرات ردك بأنك متمرس في الاسلام 

وشكرا مقدما
*


----------



## gaser2 (30 أبريل 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *طيب استاذ جاسر
> 
> بعد الاذن من الاخت هيلانة - لان الرد موجه لها
> 
> ...





هل عايز تقول مثلاً إن المؤسسات دي هي أكبر حاجة في الإسلام وهي المرجع الديني للجميع وعدم إعتراضها على الجماعات الإرهابية وتجريمها لها يعتبر تأييد لها وأنّها على الإسلام الصحيح والذي تعرفه هذه المؤسسات الدينيّة وتتمنى تطبيقه على الواقع مثل تلكـ الجماعات الإرهابية.


هل من الممكن أصلاً تجريم هذه الجماعات الدينيّة ؟
نعم ممكن من خلال نصوص القرآن واللي كل فريق صاحب فكر معين بياخد من القرآن ما يظن أنه يؤيد فكره فيكتسب بيه شرعية في تطبيقه ،لكن الإنسان الصادق المنصف الذي يبحث عن الحقيقة سيحاول عدم السقوط في فتنة ويبحث عن الحقيقة وما تريده النصوص لا ما يريده هو من النصوص.


ومن خلال فكري وتمرسي ما حقيقة ما يسمى مؤسسة دينيّة إسلامية ؟ محمد وهو قدوة هذا الدين هل صنع ما يسمى بمؤسسة دينية ،الصحابة الكبار بعده الأربعة أبوبكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي ،هل صنع أحدٌ منهم ما يسمى بمؤسسة دينيّة ،لا أزيد بعد علي لأنّ الأمور بعده أخذت منحى آخر.


المؤسسة الدينية تستفيد منها الدولة ربّما في الحصول على الشرعية في أعمال معينة ،يستفيد منها المسلم الذي عمه ضعيف بدينه مثلاً في الفتاوى وما شابهه ليعرف أمور دينه ،أمّا الشخص الذي أصبحت لديه مهارات التفسير والبحث في النصوص وإكتشاف أحكام الدين فما هي حاجته للمؤسسة الدينية ،وهذا ما كنت أفعله عندما كنت مسلم ،فلم أكن بحاجة للمؤسسة الدينية ولا أعترف بها ولا أشعر بها.


المكان المقدس الذي فيه روحانية في الإسلام هو المسجد ،وأعمال المسجد معروفة من صلاة وإعتكاف وذكر وما شابه ذلكـ


المؤسسة الدينية المسيحية والكنيسة أنا ليس لدي عنها علم كافي لكنّها تختلف في ظنّي تماماً عن المؤسسة الدينية الإسلامية ،فالكنيسة فيها روحانية ولها قدسية وتشعر أنّ لها حقيقة ووجود أما المؤسسة الدينية الإسلامية فهي إبتكار حديث لا أصل له في الإسلام.


----------



## gaser2 (30 أبريل 2017)

ههههههههههه ،أنا مش هقولكـ راجعي كلامي بدقّة واعرفي أنا عايز أقول إيه ،مش هدافع عن نفسي ،عموماً أنا كنت مسلم


أنا شايف إن اللي هيريحكـ إنْ الإسلام دين إرهاب وهو دا الدين الصحيح أو المفهوم الصحيح للإسلام ،طب ماشي ،هو دا هيهز شعرة واحدة من أي مسلم عادي ،جربي كدا تواجهي المسلمين بس مش في الحقيقة عشان ردود الأفعال طبعاً ،لكن مفيش حد هيتأثر ومش هيغير من تمسكهم بالإسلام في شيء ،وتعودي تثقي في "مهارتي" وتمرسي في الإسلام لما تجدي النتايج زي ما أنا قلت ،وفي نفس الوقت مش هتلاقي المسلمين العاديين موافقين على العمليات الإرهابية ولا بيعتقدوا إنها من الدين ،الناس بس اللي معرفتهم بسيطة جدا ممكن يفهموا إن دا جهاد وهوه دا الصح.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 أبريل 2017)

gaser2 قال:


> هههههههههه ،أنا مش هقولكـ راجعي كلامي بدقّة واعرفي أنا عايز أقول إيه ،مش هدافع عن نفسي ،عموماً أنا كنت مسلم
> 
> أنا شايف إن اللي هيريحكـ إنْ الإسلام دين إرهاب وهو دا الدين الصحيح أو المفهوم الصحيح للإسلام ،طب ماشي ،هو دا هيهز شعرة واحدة من أي مسلم عادي ،جربي كدا تواجهي المسلمين بس مش في الحقيقة عشان ردود الأفعال طبعاً ،لكن مفيش حد هيتأثر ومش هيغير من تمسكهم بالإسلام في شيء ،وتعودي تثقي في "مهارتي" وتمرسي في الإسلام لما تجدي النتايج زي ما أنا قلت ،وفي نفس الوقت مش هتلاقي المسلمين العاديين موافقين على العمليات الإرهابية ولا بيعتقدوا إنها من الدين ،الناس بس اللي معرفتهم بسيطة جدا ممكن يفهموا إن دا جهاد وهوه دا الصح.



*اومال انا بعمل إية دلوقتى ... منا بواجههم اهو 
لو انتا بقا بتحبهم فعلا !! كنت تساعدنى وتتكلم عن صحيح الدين الإسلامى 

زى ما خريستوفوروس ساعدنا وقال الحقيقة 
*​:download::download::download::download::download::download::download:​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *
> بس المشكله هي إن من يطبقون صحيح الدين هم من يفعلون ذلك .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2017)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرى ربنا   انك اتولدتى مسيحيه
> مش هتقدرى تتخيلى قد ايه الموضوع صعب جدا جدا جدا فوق الوصف انك تدركى  فعلا ان الدين الى انتى اتولتى عليه و الى كل عيلتك مشيين عليه دا غلط...
> 
> 
> ...




*اختي الكريمة

بالرغم من ان الرد موجه للاخت هيلانة 

اسمحي لي بمداخلة بسيطة كنت قد كتبتها مسبقا في موضوع اخر يحمل نفس ما كتبتيه (بالمعنى )

*
*هنا احب ان صورتين لكتاب التربية الوطنية بعد تغييره من قبل الدولة ( الحكومة العراقية ) وهو يدرّس في كافة ارجاء العراق في المرحلة الابتدائية






في الصورة اعلاه نبذة مما قاله سيدنا يسوع المسيح ( له كل المجد ) لكي  يعرفوا الاطفال الصغار بأن اتباعه ( المسيحيين ) على اقل تقدير ليسوا كفرة  او يجب قتلهم .. الخ من الافكار المسمومة






اما الصورة الثانية ( ومن نفس كتاب التربية الوطنية ) تظهر فيها مكونات الشعب العراقي 
على اعتبار ان الشعب العراقي ليسوا كلهم عرب ففيه قوميات اخرى متعايشة  ومتأخية مع العرب وان العراق ليس واحدي القومية بل متعدد القوميات 

لذلك فعندما تتربى اطفالنا على مبادئ حقوق الانسان والتثقيف الصحيح منهجيا  وتربويا فهذا كفيل بتنشأة جيل متسامح ويقبل الاخر مهما كان الاخر مختلف معه

فلنبدأ بالاطفال ...

مع الشكر والتقدير لكم
*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2017)

gaser2 قال:


> هل عايز تقول مثلاً إن المؤسسات دي هي أكبر حاجة في الإسلام وهي المرجع الديني للجميع وعدم إعتراضها على الجماعات الإرهابية وتجريمها لها يعتبر تأييد لها وأنّها على الإسلام الصحيح والذي تعرفه هذه المؤسسات الدينيّة وتتمنى تطبيقه على الواقع مثل تلكـ الجماعات الإرهابية.
> 
> 
> هل من الممكن أصلاً تجريم هذه الجماعات الدينيّة ؟
> ...




*اخي العزيز جاسر

اشكرك جدا على المتابعة والرد

ولكن ...

للأسف الشديد جاء ردك بعيدا جدا عن سؤالي

انا سؤالي كان محدد وواضح - ودعني هنا ان اقدم لحضرتك شئ لعله يوضح سؤالي اكثر من ذلك

الازهر في مصر - وكذلك السعودية يتمتعان باهمية بالغة ويعتبران مرجعية مهمة لفيض واسع من المسلمين

فاذا قالوا شيئا معينا او ( أصدروا فتوى معينة ) سيكون بالضرورة الزاما وواجبا على كل مسلم ان يتبنى هذه الفتوى في التطبيق

اعتقد ان قصدي اصبح جدا واضح

والان اسألك نفس السؤال لو سمحت ...

لماذا لم يحرّم ويجرّم الازهر وحتى السعودية  الانضمام الى تنظيم داعش الارهابي وتنظيم القاعدة الارهابي وبقية التنظيمات الارهابية - علما بأن كل العالم اعتبروا هذه التنظيمات ارهابية ؟!

مع الشكر والتقدير
*


----------



## gaser2 (1 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *
> ازيك ياجاسر .. وااااحشني ياراااجل
> كلام نفساوي كبير قوي .. وانا اثق في مهاراتك وتمرسك
> بالمناسبة مبروك عليك الخلاص .. فاكر لما توقعتلك انك هاتسيب الاسلام من اول تعليق ديني انت كتبته وبعدين اتمسح مع اللي اتمسح .. الحاسة السابعة
> [/SIZE:t13:]*​




وإنت كمان واحشني أكتر يا ياسر ،أنا تركت الإسلام لمّا شفت رؤى كتير بتتكلم عن حاجات كتير وإن ممكن أعمل كدا ،لكن واجهتني مشكلة إذا أنا حبّيت أكون مسيحي إزاي هسيب الأهل والبيت وهعيش إزاي والمجتمع هيواحه حاجة زي كدا إزاي ،الموضوع مش سهل


كمان مشكلة القلب وقبول المسيح ،أنت لا تتخيل مدى قوّة القرآن وتأثيره على قلب شخص كان يقرأه بكثرة مثلي ،فوجدت صعوبة جدّاً أول مرّة في محاولتي لقبول المسيح ،القلب لسّا غير مهيّأ ،لكن أنا بحاول أدرس الإنجيل وأفهمه أكتر ودا بيريح القلب جدّاً.


----------



## gaser2 (1 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *اخي العزيز جاسر
> 
> اشكرك جدا على المتابعة والرد
> 
> ...





والله يا أخي لم أفهم إلا الفهم الأوّل الذي جاوبتكـ بيه ،وما فهمته الآن من كلامكـ لا يخرج عن إجابتي الأولى فسامحني ،ربّما لكـ فكرة لم تصل إلي ،سهّل عليّ الأمر وجاوب إنت يا عم paul


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2017)

*أنا مع فؤاد جدا فى كلامه 
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2017)

*طيب يا اخي جاسر

سأحاول مرة اخرى ان اجيبك واسالك ضمن ردك 
*



gaser2 قال:


> هل عايز تقول مثلاً إن المؤسسات دي هي أكبر حاجة في الإسلام وهي المرجع الديني للجميع
> 
> *مش انا اللي بقول - الواقع هو الذي يقول ويفرض نفسه ايضا*
> 
> ...




*وشكرا جزيلا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *
> فاذا قالوا شيئا معينا او ( أصدروا فتوى معينة ) سيكون بالضرورة الزاما وواجبا على كل مسلم ان يتبنى هذه الفتوى في التطبيق
> والان اسألك نفس السؤال لو سمحت ...
> 
> لماذا لم يحرّم ويجرّم الازهر *


 *[FONT=&quot]فيه تجريم طبعاً وشرح بالنصوص وبالأدلة الشرعية والفقهية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]صادرة من " دار الإفتاء المصرية " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال لآ الحصر

*​​ *[FONT=&quot](1) فتوى رقم 552 بتاريخ 12/4/2009  (العمليات التفجيرية في بلاد المسلمين وغير المسلمين)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) فتوى رقم 2385 بتاريخ 29/4/2010 ( العمليات التفجيرية ضد المدنيين)[/FONT]*​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot](3) فتوى رقم 3389 بتاريخ 13/9/2010 ( **العمليات التفجيرية )*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot](4) فتوى رقم 559 بتاريخ 10/3/2011 (الاعتداء على الكنائس ودور العبادة)*​​ *[FONT=&quot](5) فتوى رقم 2427 بتاريخ 29/12/2013 ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التخريب لمنشآت الدولة المصرية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](6) فتوى رقم 3428 بتاريخ 9/2/2014 ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تكفير الجماعات التي تحمل السلاح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نكتفي بهذا القدر ..:closedeye[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وعلى فكرة يا " كباتن ":smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( صحيح الدين ) حاجة ... و مُصطلح ( الإسلام الصحيح ) حاجة تانية خالص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( صحيح الدين ) بيتكلم عن حدود الأحكام الشرعية وشروحاتها وفقهها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الإسلام الصحيح ) بيتكلم عن حاجة أسمها أداب وأخلاق وشئون وعادات
دة حمادة .. ودة حمادة تاني خااااالص
[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]والله أنت خسارة فى البلد دي يا "عوبد" 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## gaser2 (1 مايو 2017)

*اقتباس من paul*
*"كلا - ليس من خلال النصوص
(لأن القران حمّال اوجه )

بل من خلال كبار  رجال الدين المسلمين"*
*
*
*هل رجال الدين هيحرموا من خلال رأيهم الشخصي أم من خلال الإستناد والتعامل مع النص الديني وعلى رأسه القرآن لإكتساب شرعية فيما يقولون.*
*
*
*"**فلماذا السكوت والتهاون على الجماعات الارهابية ؟؟!!**"*
*مثلاً هيكون هوّه دا الإسلام الصحيح والذي تعلمه المؤسسات الدينية **
*


----------



## gaser2 (1 مايو 2017)

والله باين إن عبود مطلع جدّاً.


----------



## fouad78 (1 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيه تجريم طبعاً وشرح بالنصوص وبالأدلة الشرعية والفقهية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]صادرة من " دار الإفتاء المصرية " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال لآ الحصر
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot](1) فتوى رقم 552 بتاريخ 12/4/2009  (العمليات التفجيرية في بلاد المسلمين وغير المسلمين)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) فتوى رقم 2385 بتاريخ 29/4/2010 ( العمليات التفجيرية ضد المدنيين)[/FONT]*​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot](3) فتوى رقم 3389 بتاريخ 13/9/2010 ( **العمليات التفجيرية )*[/FONT]​
> *[FONT=&quot](4) فتوى رقم 559 بتاريخ 10/3/2011 (الاعتداء على الكنائس ودور العبادة)*​​ *[FONT=&quot](5) فتوى رقم 2427 بتاريخ 29/12/2013 ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التخريب لمنشآت الدولة المصرية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](6) فتوى رقم 3428 بتاريخ 9/2/2014 ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تكفير الجماعات التي تحمل السلاح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نكتفي بهذا القدر ..:closedeye[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



شكراً لهذه الفتاوى استاذ عبود
بس عندي طلب آخر إذا تقدر تساعدني
هل هناك فتاوى تُكفِّر من يقوم بهذه؟
فكما تعرف أنه هناك فرق بين "التكفير" من ناحية و"التحريم أو التجريم" من ناحية أخرى
تحياتي ​


----------



## Maran+atha (1 مايو 2017)

[YOUTUBE]sc-jf0aQvMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (1 مايو 2017)

[YOUTUBE]4vA04WPnwhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (1 مايو 2017)

[YOUTUBE]S6oP2zcNXpk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (1 مايو 2017)

[YOUTUBE]fSGelWi65BE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مايو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> شكراً لهذه الفتاوى استاذ عبود
> بس عندي طلب آخر إذا تقدر تساعدني
> هل هناك فتاوى تُكفِّر من يقوم بهذه؟
> فكما تعرف أنه هناك فرق بين "التكفير" من ناحية و"التحريم أو التجريم" من ناحية أخرى
> تحياتي ​


 *[FONT=&quot]وماهي الفائدة التى ستعود علينا لو تم تكفيرهم ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا بنحاربهم علشان هم كفرة .. والا علشان هم مُجرمون بيحاربوا المجتمع كله ويستحقون القتال ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]دى ناس بتحاول جرجرة الأزهر لمُستنقع عفن بحدوتة التكفير دي وإثارة لغط ديني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مهما كان المُسمى الذي تستخدمه تلك الجماعات – ما تفعله هي جرائم قتل وترويع  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزنا ندخل فى متاهات دة كافر والتاني كافر وتنقلب المسألة برُمتها إلي صراع ديني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو المطلوب ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اليوم تم الهجوم على كمين شرطة فى القاهرة .. أستشهد فيه 3 ظباط مصريين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أسعى خلف المجرمين وأقاتلهم لأنهم بيقتلوا فى أبنائنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألأ أنتظر الأول لما الأزهر يكفرهم ويعطيني صك الشرعية والقتال ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وماهي الفائدة التى ستعود علينا لو تم تكفيرهم ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا بنحاربهم علشان هم كفرة .. والا علشان هم مُجرمون بيحاربوا المجتمع كله ويستحقون القتال ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]دى ناس بتحاول جرجرة الأزهر لمُستنقع عفن بحدوتة التكفير دي وإثارة لغط ديني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مهما كان المُسمى الذي تستخدمه تلك الجماعات – ما تفعله هي جرائم قتل وترويع  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزنا ندخل فى متاهات دة كافر والتاني كافر وتنقلب المسألة برُمتها إلي صراع ديني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو المطلوب ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اليوم تم الهجوم على كمين شرطة فى القاهرة .. أستشهد فيه 3 ظباط مصريين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أسعى خلف المجرمين وأقاتلهم لأنهم بيقتلوا فى أبنائنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألأ أنتظر الأول لما الأزهر يكفرهم ويعطيني صك الشرعية والقتال ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]




مان الإعدام غيابيا لوجدي غنيم .. من غير تكفير ولا حاجه بيتحاسب علي ما أثبت عليه 

كمان الطيران المصري ضرب داعش خارج الحدود لذبح مصريين ومن غير تكفير ولا حاجه 

ولو تم التكفير برضو كل واحد هيعمل اللي هو شايفه صح .  ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مايو 2017)

رغم أني كرائ ضد مبدأ العقاب بالقتل أو الإعدام . 

لكن من يطالبون الأزهر بتكفير الإرهابيين . تحت أي نص ديني تطالبونه بتكفيرهم!! 

إن فعل الأزهر ذلك بالأولي أولا يكفر كل من هو غير مسلم!!! حسب نصوص دينيه كثيره...!!


بطرس لما قطع إذن الجندي اللي حاول القبض علي رب المجد يسوع ربنا قاله من يأخذ بالسيف بالسيف يؤخذ 

لكن لرحمة ربنا لرغبته خلاص كل إنسان رد أذنه وشفاها وأمن الجندي !! 

بعد التكفير ماذا سيحدث!!

سيقول كل إرهابي الكفره وسطكم فلما لم تكفروهم!!


الدول الأجنبيه نفسها لا تقتل ولا تحكم بالإعدام لأي مجرم أو إرهابي 


كمسيحيين نشكر الله أنه لم يتم تكفيرنا من قبل المؤسسه الإسلامية المنوطه بشئون الإسلام ​


----------



## fouad78 (2 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وماهي الفائدة التى ستعود علينا لو تم تكفيرهم ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا بنحاربهم علشان هم كفرة .. والا علشان هم مُجرمون بيحاربوا المجتمع كله ويستحقون القتال ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]دى ناس بتحاول جرجرة الأزهر لمُستنقع عفن بحدوتة التكفير دي وإثارة لغط ديني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مهما كان المُسمى الذي تستخدمه تلك الجماعات – ما تفعله هي جرائم قتل وترويع  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزنا ندخل فى متاهات دة كافر والتاني كافر وتنقلب المسألة برُمتها إلي صراع ديني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو المطلوب ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اليوم تم الهجوم على كمين شرطة فى القاهرة .. أستشهد فيه 3 ظباط مصريين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أسعى خلف المجرمين وأقاتلهم لأنهم بيقتلوا فى أبنائنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألأ أنتظر الأول لما الأزهر يكفرهم ويعطيني صك الشرعية والقتال ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



لا طبعاً
أنا لم أدخل الدولة في الموضوع
الجيش والشرطة لديهم مسؤلية حفظ الدولة بعيداً عن أي أحكام دينية
حتى موضوع الإعدامات وسواها الدولة هي المخولة في تنفيذ القانون وليس الدين

وبالنسبة للتكفير فأنا ضد التكفير بكل أشكاله
ولكن هل أصبح الأزهر لا يُكفر فقط عندما يتعلق الأمر بالإرهابيين؟!!

سأضعها بالسياق التالي وأوضح المشكلة:
1ـ الأزهر أصدر فتاوى بالتكفير ومايزال لديه الصلاحية ولم يبخل بها على أحد ولكنه حاول أكثر من مرة أن يُجمل معنى التكفير ليقولوا نحن نُكفِّر المسيحيون وهم يُكفّرونا فهم ليسوا ضد مبدأ التكفير

2ـ إذا كان الخوف من أن يرد الطرف الآخر بالتكفير، فهم أساساً يُكفرون الأزهر وجميع الشيوخ الذين يعملون لحساب الطاغوث

3ـ هو بالنسبة لهم أقرب إلى مبدأ الحرم في المسيحية مع الإختلاف بين الإثنين، فلا شك عند الأزهر أن المسيحي كافر، وأما الإرهابي القاتل فهو غير كافر طالما يقول الشهادتين

وهنا صميم المشكلة
فالإرهابي يعلم أنه مؤمن وغير كافر مهما فعل
يعني من خلال التحريم والتجريم يُبررون أنفسهم أمام الآخر
ولكنني رأيت الكثير منهم مثلاً يترحمون على أسامة بن لادن
هل من مارس الجهاد بطلب الجماعة كافر؟!! طبعاً لا
هل من قتل نفسه في العدو (الإنغماسي) كافر؟!! طبعاً لا

فالمشكلة لم تُحل
​


----------



## fouad78 (2 مايو 2017)

عزيزي خريستوفوروس
أنا لم أُطالب وإنما سألت سؤال

واضح جداً أن معرفتك بالإسلام بسيطة جداً
ربنا يحميك ويحمي مصر

​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> لكن من يطالبون الأزهر بتكفير الإرهابيين . تحت أي نص ديني تطالبونه بتكفيرهم!!
> ​



لا طبعاً لا يستطيعون تكفيره
فهمت؟ ​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيه تجريم طبعاً وشرح بالنصوص وبالأدلة الشرعية والفقهية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]صادرة من " دار الإفتاء المصرية " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال لآ الحصر
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot](1) فتوى رقم 552 بتاريخ 12/4/2009  (العمليات التفجيرية في بلاد المسلمين وغير المسلمين)*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot](2) فتوى رقم 2385 بتاريخ 29/4/2010 ( العمليات التفجيرية ضد المدنيين)[/FONT]*​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot](3) فتوى رقم 3389 بتاريخ 13/9/2010 ( **العمليات التفجيرية )*[/FONT]​
> *[FONT=&quot](4) فتوى رقم 559 بتاريخ 10/3/2011 (الاعتداء على الكنائس ودور العبادة)*​​ *[FONT=&quot](5) فتوى رقم 2427 بتاريخ 29/12/2013 ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التخريب لمنشآت الدولة المصرية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](6) فتوى رقم 3428 بتاريخ 9/2/2014 ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تكفير الجماعات التي تحمل السلاح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نكتفي بهذا القدر ..:closedeye[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وعلى فكرة يا " كباتن ":smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( صحيح الدين ) حاجة ... و مُصطلح ( الإسلام الصحيح ) حاجة تانية خالص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( صحيح الدين ) بيتكلم عن حدود الأحكام الشرعية وشروحاتها وفقهها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الإسلام الصحيح ) بيتكلم عن حاجة أسمها أداب وأخلاق وشئون وعادات
> دة حمادة .. ودة حمادة تاني خااااالص
> ...




*استاذ عبود

من خلال اقتباسك لردي اخذت فقط كلمة ( تجريم )

وهذا يعني من الناحية القانونية ( فاعل الجرم نفسه وفقط ) وبالاضافة الى حالة (وقوع الضرر على المتضرر)

وفي هذه الحالة - ستكون العملية مقتصرة على الدولة فقط .

ولكن -

هذه الفتاوى لا تعني اطلاقا تحريم ا الانتماء لهؤلاء الجماعات الارهابية !
فالازهر لم يحرّم الانتماء لها واكتفى فقط بالتجريم !!!

ولذلك -

هناك سيل جارف من الشباب ينتمون لهذه التنظيمات الارهابية

طيب -

في حالة شخص أرهابي  يرتدي (حزام ناسف ) وفجّر نفسه وقتل ثلاثين برئ وهو ايضا مات - فما فائدة هذه الفتاوى ؟!

وعلى اقل تقدير -

 فهذه الفتاوى صدرت وكذلك زعيم تنظيم القاعدة الارهابي ( ايمن الظواهري ) مصري !!!

فهل يا ترى ان ايمن الظواهري لم يعرف بهذه الفتاوى ؟؟؟!!!
*[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مايو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> سأضعها بالسياق التالي وأوضح المشكلة:
> 1ـ الأزهر أصدر فتاوى بالتكفير ومايزال لديه الصلاحية ولم يبخل بها على أحد ولكنه حاول أكثر من مرة أن يُجمل معنى التكفير ليقولوا نحن نُكفِّر المسيحيون وهم يُكفّرونا فهم ليسوا ضد مبدأ التكفير
> 
> 2ـ إذا كان الخوف من أن يرد الطرف الآخر بالتكفير، فهم أساساً يُكفرون الأزهر وجميع الشيوخ الذين يعملون لحساب الطاغوث
> ...



*هنا تكمن صميم المشكلة 

شكرا جزيلا استاذ فؤاد على المداخلة
*


----------



## gaser2 (2 مايو 2017)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> رغم أني كرائ ضد مبدأ العقاب بالقتل أو الإعدام .
> 
> لكن من يطالبون الأزهر بتكفير الإرهابيين . تحت أي نص ديني تطالبونه بتكفيرهم!!
> 
> ...





كلام جميل خريستو ،إنت كدا فاهم زاوية من زوايا الإسلام صح ،لا يوجد حكم شرعي يكتسب شرعية حقيقية في الإسلام إلا من خلال نص ديني أو ما يسمى إصطلاحيّاً في بعض الكتب "الدليل" الشرعي وأقوى وأعلى درجات الدليل الشرعي ما جاء فيه نص قرآني ،القرآن أعلى مستوى إستدلال شرعي في الإسلام ولكن غالباً ما يتم التعامل مع الحديث النبوي لأنّه في الحقيقة أبسط والقرآن أصعب في الحقيقة.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مايو 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]أستاذ "فؤاد" ... الأزهر مؤسسة دينية تعليمية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تحكم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]و الأزهر لايضع لنا القوانين مثل ما يفعل آخرون  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن الذي حوله – أو – يريد تحويله - إلي مؤسسة حاكمة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالتالي .. فإن تكفير المجرمين أو عدم تكفيرهم لا قيمة له لدينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا مدنياً ولا مُجتمعياً ولا قضائياً ولا حتى دينياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أفهم – حتى الآن – عَلامَ الإصرار بمطالبة الأزهر بتكفير الجماعات الإرهابية ؟!!![/FONT]*​


fouad78 قال:


> سأضعها بالسياق التالي وأوضح المشكلة:
> 1ـ *الأزهر أصدر فتاوى بالتكفير* ومايزال لديه الصلاحية ولم يبخل بها على أحد ولكنه حاول أكثر من مرة أن يُجمل معنى التكفير ليقولوا نحن نُكفِّر المسيحيون وهم يُكفّرونا فهم ليسوا ضد مبدأ التكفير​


​ *[FONT=&quot]أولاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: ولتصحيح مفهوم ( الفتوى ) في مصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجهة المنوط بها أصدار الفتاوي هي " دار الإفتاء المصرية " وليس الأزهر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والفتوى الشرعية ليست بغرض التسالي أو قعدة المصاطب كما يفعل جُهّال الإعلام المصري

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أنا – لا علم لي - أن الأزهر أصدر فتاوي بالتكفير أضافة إلي أنه ليس جهة فتوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ولو لديك نص الفتوى أو رقمها أو تاريخها – هل تتفضل بوضعها لي ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه إحتمال كبير – فى حالة وجودها -  أن حضرتك مافهمتهاش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أكرر أنه لا علم لي بفتوى أو حتى بيان أزهري بتكفير جماعة أو أفراد

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أنا لم أقل ان هناك خوف من تكفير أحد .. لم تأت على لساني

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رابعاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: بالنسبة للمسيحي فهو كافر بنص قُرآني .. وليس بفتوى أزهرية (على حد قولك)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والكُفر هنا بما جاء به النبي محمد وبكونه رسول أو نبي من أساسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعلام إنزعاجك أصلاً وأنت لا تعترف به ولا بدينه ولا حتى بقرآنه ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مايقول اللي يقوله .. يهمك فى أية ؟[/FONT]*​


paul iraqe قال:


> *ولكن -
> 
> هذه الفتاوى لا تعني اطلاقا تحريم ا الانتماء لهؤلاء الجماعات الارهابية !
> فالازهر لم يحرّم الانتماء لها واكتفى فقط بالتجريم !!!
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]التجريم هو التحريم .. والتحريم هو التجريم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لما يقول [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حُرِّمَتْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَٰتُكُمْ وَبَنَٰتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَٰتُكُمْ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى اللي بيتجوز أمه وأخته مُجرم .. واللي بيجمع بين الأختين برضه كذلك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش محتاج يقولها ولا يوضحها

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك سألت عن الفتاوي وقد أجبتك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مالي أنا أذا كان الظواهري وألا بن لآدن أخد بيها ولا ما اخدتش ؟
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]التجريم هو التحريم .. والتحريم هو التجريم
> 
> كلا
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لما يقول *​*[FONT=&quot]حُرِّمَتْ *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَٰتُكُمْ وَبَنَٰتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَٰتُكُمْ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى اللي بيتجوز أمه وأخته مُجرم .. واللي بيجمع بين الأختين برضه كذلك
> 
> هذا موضوع خاص يدخل في زنا المحارم
> ولا يمكن تعميمه على بقية الموضوع
> ...



*وشكرا*[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 مايو 2017)

اول هام .. العقيدة الاسلامية ليست عقيدة قذرة زي ماقالت هيلانة وياريت ننقي الفاظنا قبل نكتبها .. النقد مباح ولكن في حدود الاحترام
ومش عشان معتنقي الاسلام يعدوا فوق المليار يبقي اصحاب الدين ده هم الصواب .. ابدا ، القصة مش بالعدد ولكن بالاطمئنان لما في الدين من صلب الايمان

نرجع لقصة الاجرام الاسلامي وليس الارهاب

هما المسلمين دول معندهمش عقل يفكروا !! 

لا عندهم عقل يوزن بلد وعندهم مفكرين وعلماء .. طيب ليه الاجرام ده كله ..

ببساطة لانه زي اي دين بيحصل تحريف في معاني النصوص .. وبالتالي نجد المذاهب المختلفة في الدين الواحد مع ان ده ضد الدين اساسا وهو توحيد البشر .. ولن علماء السلطان والفسدة من المفسرين الغابرين لم يستطيعوا تحريف نصوص القرءان ، فحرفوا معاني الكلمة نفسها .. بل واضافوا وحي ثاني الي القرءان وهو كتب الاحاديث .. فتلاقي كتاب رباني تم اضافة كتاب اخر له (ملحق) عشان يتم تطويع الدين بما يخدم السلطان والمال .. اي اعطاؤه الشرعية الالهية فلا احد يستطيع ان يفتح فمه .. دا ربنا اللي بيقول .. انت اتجننت 

في الاسلام القرءان من وجهة نظري المتواضعة هو لا غبار عليه في اساسيات تعريف الاله واساسيات التعامل للانسان مع الاخر ايا كان .. البيئة ، الكائنات الحية الخ الخ

اما الكتب التي نسبت زورا اليه زي كتب الاحاديث وخلافه .. النهارده المسلم مش هو المسلم بتاع زمان .. بيشغل عقله وابتدي يبص وينقد .. وده مش حرام ولا بيخرجه من الملة .. اساسيات الاسلام هي من تبقي المسلم علي دينه للان 
فالمسلم لاينظر للشاذ ولكن ينظر للنص 

مش عايز اطول .. كفاية كده يا اصدقائي الحلوين .. لو حد ليه شوق في حاجة يقول ع طول هههههههه


​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 مايو 2017)

*


fouad78 قال:




هكذا هو الإسلام
فيه الفضيلة وممارسة الصلاة والصوم وأمور العبادة البسيطة
فيختار الكثير من البساطاء أن يروا هذه فقط
وفيه الرذيلة والقتل والزنى والسرقة باسم الدين
فيختار هذا الكثير ممن اتطلعوا على العقيدة الإسلامية واقتنعوا بها

وأنا شخصياً وإن كنت ـ نوعاً ما ـ أعذر البسيط
ولكني لا أعذر أبداً المتعلم الذي يعرف الإسلام فيختار إما أن يكون إرهابي
أو ممن يتقنعون بقناع الحملان وهم من الداخل ذئاب
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


القصة جميلة استاذ فؤاد ومعبرة عن الإسلام ، 
فالإسلام عبارة عن " سوبر ماركت " فيه كل مالذ وطاب من شهوات الإنسان الأرضية ويخلو من أى فضيلة على الإطلاق ولذلك فانا بختلف معاك فى جزء الإختيار ده 
اوضحلك ....
الإسلام عموما  ( إجبارى ) بقذارتة 
لكن لان جميع المسلمين يعلمون مدى قذارتة ولكنهم فى نفس الوقت مجبريــــــــــــــــن عليه 
# فالبعض منهم من لم يرضى عنه بيضطروا إلى دفن رؤوسهم فى الرمال بإخفاء قذارتة وإبعاد الشبهه عنه  وتوضيح فضائل مُصطنعة له ـــ ومن هنا جاءت عبارة ( لا يمثل ) فهم  يصنعون إسلام جميل يُرضـــــــــــــــى إنسانيتهـــــــــــــــم  ده بالنسبة للمسلمين اللى احنا بنعيش معاهم وبنعاملهم يومياً واللى حضرتك أعطتهم مُسمى ( يتقنعون بقناع الحملان ) 

# أما بالنسبة للمسلمين الذين يُنفذون تعاليم القرآن بالحرف " من إرهاب وقتل 
هم معدومين الإنسانية 
فهذا هو حال كل مسلم قريب من الإسلام ..
 كلما تعمق فى الإسلام كلما فقد إنسانيته 
وكلما بعد عن الإسلام كلما احتفظ بإنسانيته 
فالإسلام يحول الإنسان من بشر إلى حيوان مفترس *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 مايو 2017)

*


ياسر رشدى قال:




اول هام .. العقيدة الاسلامية ليست عقيدة قذرة زي ماقالت هيلانة وياريت ننقي الفاظنا قبل نكتبها .. النقد مباح ولكن في حدود الاحترام


​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وانا مش كافــــــــــــــرة زى ما إلهك القرآنى قال عليا وخلاك انت واخواتك الإرهابيين تستبيحوا اعراضنا واموالنا ودمائنا 

لو كان إلهك القرآنى إحترم نفسه و نقى الفاظة ماكانش العالم كله اتكلم عليه بسوء 

لو كان إلهك القرآنى خلاه فى حالة وماجبش سيرة المسيحييــــــــــــــــــــــــن ماكناش وصلنا لوجود اكثر من 70 تنظيم إسلامى إرهابى بيهدد سلام العالم 
وبالتالى ماكناش وصلنا لتفجير الكنايس وأشلاء ناااس ابرياء بيتعبدوا لإلهم 

أنا مش فاهمة إلهك القرآنى إنشغل ليه بالمسيحيين وحطهم فى دماغة !!؟ 
انا مش فاهمة هو ليه كفر المسيحيين بس ... ليه ماكفرش الهندوسيين والسيخيين والدروز وعباد الشيطان وعباد البقر والنار 

تفتكر ماكنش يعرف ان الديانات دى هتظهر ولا لإنه بيحارب عقيدة الخلاص اللى هتنجى البشرية من الهلاك !!!؟؟؟

إلهك القرآنى هو سبب الفتنة بينـــــــــــــــــــا يا متعلم ​
لو كنت بتفهم ولا عادل فى كلامك كنت تروح تحاكم إلهك القرآنى
 وتقولة ليه عملت ... 
فتنـــــــــــــــــــه بين المسلـــــــــــــم  والمسيحــــــــــــــــى  !!؟؟؟
بدل ماتيجى تتخانق مع ضحية من ضحايا إلهك القرآنى ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدي اتكلمت في مشاركتك بطريقة القواعد عمال تتكلم عن قاعدة أولي وقاعدة تانية...اولا جبت منين القواعد ديه؟ ومين قال انها قواعد واحنا مفروض نصدقها؟ كان هيبقا أوقع لو قولت انها آرائك الشخصية مش قواعد

عندي كام تعليق
1- من هو الاله حسب إيمانك وماهي صفاته....بما انك بتقول انها القاعدة الأولي فده يخليني اعتقد انك عندك فكرة كامله عن من هو الاله وصفاته

2- هههههههه بجد مش قادرة غير أني  اضحك علي الجزئية بتاعت ان المؤمن بدين مش لازم يُؤْمِن بيه كله مع العلم أني مش بضحك عليك انت إنما الفكرة بصراحة أصابتني بالذهول....بجد؟ يعني ربنا بيبيع بالقطاعي ولا ايه؟ بتحسسني كآنك داخل سوبر ماركت بتختار اللي انت عايزة وترمي اللي مش عايزه....هي ديه رؤيتك للدين؟ ده ايه الاله ده بتاع كله ولا حته منه؟ مسمعتهاش ديه من اَي شخص مؤمن بآي عقيده علي وجه الارض غير منك....ويمكن يكون ده هو منهجك اللي انت مريح بيه دماغك وضميرك....لغيت كتب التراث والاحاديث بمزاجك انت الشخصي علشان مش قادر تقبلها رغم ان كل علماء امتك قابلينها وبيعملو بيها وانت شخصيا بتعمل بيها بس ....اذا كان كده تقدر تقولي اتعلمت الصلاة الاسلامية من فين؟ متقوليش من القرآن 

3- حكاية ان كل دين فيه اللي مش عارفه ايه ديه بقت بايخة يا ياسر يا رشدي...أصل علشان أتكلم بالثقة ديه عن كل الأديان الموجودة علي الارض وهما كتير جدا بالمناسبة يعني وأقول ان كل دين فيه وفيه...لازم يكون فيه شئ بيدعم كلامي علي ارض الواقع ....يعني لازم كده افتح التلفيزيون اشوف في نشرة الأخبار واحد بوذي فجر نفسه في ناس مدنيين علشان بوذا قاله يعمل كده ولا علشان يروح الجنة....وبردو أغير المحطة ألاقي واحد هندوسي فجر نفسه ولا دبح حد بدم بارد وهو بيردد آيات من كتابه المقدس...إنما أحط رجل علي رجل وأقول أصل كل الأديان فيها وفيها ومفيش اَي إثباتات علي ارض الواقع للمهاترات بتاعتي يبقا من الأفضل أني أكون دقيق وأمين مع نفسي ومع الآخرين ومقولش الكلمتين دول تاني أبدا لحد ما اموت :t13:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 مايو 2017)

شوفي ياوردة الصحرا يامحترمة
القواعد دي مش اراء شخصية .. دي قواعد عقلية منطقية .. عندك اعتراض ناقشي القاعدة اللي انت شايفه انها براني هههههه

تعريف الاله بالنسبة لي .. هو ان هناك خالق وحيد لم يراه احد .. ولو حد قال انه شافه يبقي كداب ولو حد صدق حد مات من زمان قال انه شافه يبقي برضه كداب ههههههههههه
كان فيه قصة رمزية انا كتبتها خاصة بالموضوع ده اسمها "الحكم بعد المداولة ... رفعت الجلسة" خدي فكرة عنها لو كنتي ماقرتهاش :t32:
واخيرا في ايماني ايضا ان هذا الاله الوحيد لم يشرح مكوناته من الداخل .. يعني مفصصش نفسه حته حته ولو قالي انت ليه مصدقتش هاقوله مشفتش 

اما قصة اني لغيت كتب التراث .. اه ايه المشكلة .. اتضحلي ان كتب التراث السني دي فيها حاجات مش "قانونية" فاستبعدتها عاتي يعني ، وبالمناسبة هناك مسلمين وبالملايين من اول الشيعة وانتشي طالعة لا يعترفوا بها 

انا بعمل بيها !! .. توء توء انا ما بعملش بيها نوهائي :smil12:

المسلمين اتعلموا الصلاة منين .. من ملايين المسلمين اللي قبلهم .. مش من عشه اتناشر واحد رووا الاحاديس دا غير ان الحاديث 99% منها احاديث احاد يعني اللي رواها جاست اونلي وان 

حكاية ان كل دين فيه وفيه .. اه فيه افتحي اليوتيوب وشوفي تطهير عرقي وابادة .. من اول الهندوس مرورا ببورما لغاية تشيكوسلوفاكيا سابقا لامريكا الخ الخ .. مليان والله 

ربنا بيبيع بالقطاعي ولا بالجملة .. بالاتنين ياغالية ، هو كل المسيحيين فاهمين نصوص دينهم كلها يعني 100 في 100 .. لو لأ ، تفتكري ربنا هايحسبك علي حاجة انتي مش قادرة تفهميها لان قدراتك كده .. يعني اقدر احاسب الكناس علي انه عالم ذرة مسلا ههههه .. الحساب علي الاساسيات الموجودة في اي فطرة سليمة والتي شوهتها الديانة بالمولد هو الاساس .. فهماني 

هو الايمان عبارة عن قلب واحساس ومشاعر وحب ودفء وحضن وحنية .... ولا عقل وفهم وبحث وتدقيق وادراك .. :spor2:

وبعدين بقي انا مش عايزك تشدي علي عبوووود كل شوية .. عبوووود مايقصدش حاجة علي فكرة .. بس هو زعلان من السلبية اللي انتوا فيها .. يابخت من بكاني وبكي عليا ولا ضحكنيش وضحك الناس عليا 

اؤمري يا غالية يامحترمة لو في استفسار تاني

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مايو 2017)

بجد زعلان .. علي دا كله .. 

بولس الرسول علشان يفهم الناس ببساطه قالهم .. 

الإله المجهول اللي ملوش اسم عندكم دا هو اللي أنا بدعوا ليه !! 

مستفزهمش ولا أتريق .. 

دا كمان اقتبس شعر بيوصف الإله من آخر لم يعرف الإله الحقيقي .. 

يسوع المسيح .. الهنا .. أبونا .. 

قال لا تخرج كلمه رديه من أفواهكم .. 

لو إحنا كمسيحيين حابين نعرف الآخر طريق النور يبقا نكون زي ما أبونا قال 

انتم نور العالم .. انتم ملح العالم .. 

هو كمان اللي قال فئ العالم سيكون لكم ضيق !! ما أوسع الباب .. وما أضيق الباب . 

كلكم علي دماغي من فوق وبحترمكم وبحبكم .. 

لكن للأسف أنا كمسيحي هزعل قوي أننا نسلك كالامم فئ كل شيء .. 

وبجد حقيقي الموضوع صعب علي أي مسلم أنه بسهوله يترك إيمانه المورث له 

زي ما أي مسيحي برضو دا صعب عليه .. 

كمان القرآن فيه نصوص بتمدح الرهبان وألاباء..كمأن فئ العكس .. 

لكن مش معني دا أني كمسيحي هفضل استخدم ألفاظ لا يجوز لمسيحي استخدامها.. 

لو هنعترض علي اللي بيحصل للمسيحيين .. يبقا الأولي نعترض علي أبونا اللي قال بصراحه أننا هنتبهدل ونتقتل .. .. ونضطهد ونطرد وغيره وغيره .. 

لو عايزين نعيش فئ نعيم يبقا نعترض علي أبونا..ليه تعيشنا الهم دا كله فئ الدنيا.. 

ربنا اللي مفروض جه لليهود .. بشر بطرس برؤيا وقاله ما حلله الله لا تنجسه انت لما شاف مائده نازله من السما عليها كل أنواع الحلال والحرام وقتها عند اليهود.. 

ربنا بيدعو كل البشر لقبول الخلاص..وقالنا إحنا كأولاد للنور نوريهم النور مش نوريهم غلطهم..واكيد أبونا وضح إزائ نكون نور وملح .. 

هقولها للمره الأخيره.. المسلمين دول زيهم زي البوذييين..زي اليهود.. 

مهم اليهود بيقتلوا فئ شعب فلسطين بطرق ومجازر بشعه..ليه محدش راح ضربهم وقالهم عيب!!

المسلمين عيونهم مقفوله..زي أي إنسان غير مؤمن بالمسيح .. 
ومش معني أني مسيحي يبقا أنا فله ورايح الملكوت .. !!
لا.. إن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون .. 

بيقول ربنا .. "إحبوا أعدائكم" .. 

لما أجي لشريك الوطن واقعد استفز فيه من خلال موروثاته المقدسه ليه يبقا أنا بنفخ فئ النار .. 

رابح النفوس حكيم .. برضو إبانا الذي فئ السموات هو اللي قال مش أنا .. 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 مايو 2017)

يا اخ ياسر يا محترم ...بما انك بتقولي يامحترمة وانا حاسة انها شتيمة مش عارفه ليه فقولت بردو أناديك بنفس اللقب :new4:

كلامك كله مغالطات ومردتش علي اسئلتي
1- قولتلك جبت صلاتك الاسلامية منين تقولي من المسلمين اللي قبلنا....وبردو يبقا السؤال المسلمين اللي قبلك دول جابوها منيييييييين يا ياسر؟ ليه اللف والدوران ده 

2- اذا كان إلهك لم يعلن عن مكوناته من الداخل( مع أني مش عارفه ايه مكوناته من الداخل ديه ؟) محسني انك بتتكلم عن مكونات كيكة...وده يوضح فهمك المغلوط عن مفهوم الاله في المسيحية ومفهوم الثالوث انه عبارة عن مكونات بيتزا ولا كيكة....المهم....يبقا ازاي بتحط قاعدتك بآننا لازم نفهم من هو الاله وصفاته بالكامل اذا كان إلهك لم يخبرك عن كامل مكوناته علي حد تعبيرك؟ يبقا انت ازاي تقدر تقول انك تعرفه اذا كان هو مقالكش بالكامل هو مين؟ إلهك مبهم يا ياسر هي ديه الحقيقة

3- حضرتك تستبعد كتب التراث والاحاديث براحتك بس انت مش بتمثل الاسلام هههههه انت مش الاسلام الرسمي... يعني لما نحب نكلم الاسلام مش هنكلمك يا ياسر هناك علماء امتك اللي هيخرجوك من المله لو سمعوك بتقول انك لغيت الكتب ديه.... ومع احترامي ليك يعني...انت ملكش اَي وزن في الاسلام علشان تتكلم بآسمه....ولا اننا ناخد او نفهم الاسلام منك ....لا انت شيخ أزهري ولا عالم دين...ومتقوليش ان الاسلام مفيهوش علماء أمة وأولي الامر .....تراني أزعل؟ 

4- مش بتخيبو ظني أبدا....متقدروش تتكلمو عن دينكم او تشرحوه او حتي تدافعو عنه من غير ما تجيبو سيرة الأديان الآخري...تفتكر ده ان دل يدل علي ايه؟ دينك غير قادر علي إثبات نفسه بنفسه من غير ما يدخل في مقارنات مغلوطة بينه وبين الديانات الآخري واصحابها؟ مالك انت بالمسيحيين دلوقتي؟ ومين قالك ان المسيحيين بيؤمنو بحته وحته لا؟ مفيش مسيحي ينفع يبقا مسيحي غير لما يبقا مؤمن بكل الكتاب المقدس كللللللللللل الكتاب بكل أسفاره عهد قديم وجديد...والفهم غير الإيمان يا اخ ياسر....أني اؤمن بوحي الكتاب المقدس وانه كلمة ربنا ده حاجة وان يبقا فيه اجزاء او آيات مَش فاهماها وذهني مش مدركها لسه حاجة تاني خالص....لأني اللي مش فاهمه هسآل فيه وأعرفه ....وكمان ربنا ينور عيني عليه لو طلبت منه...ده الايمان المسيحي....اما المغالطات اللي انت بتقولها ان واحد فاهم وعارف اجزاء معينه من دينه ورفض انه يقبلها او يُؤْمِن بيها لانها مش داخله زمته....زيك كده لما رفضت كتب التراث مش لأنك مش فأهمها لا....لأنك مش قابلها رغم انك فأهمها....فعيب تدخل المواضيع في بعض
وعلي فكرة....مفيش ديانة تانيه بتجيب سيرة الديانات الآخري كل ما تتكلم غيركو انتو...احنا عمرنا لما نيجي نشرح المسيحية ما نجيب سيرتكو ولا نقارن بيكو نهائي ولا اليهود بردو....اعتبر نفسك انت الديانة الوحيدة اللي موجودة في العالم والنَّاس عايزة تفهمها فحاول حاول تتكلم علي دينك من غير ما تجيب سيرة الديانات الآخري ده اذا عرفت يعني 

4- بورما؟ بورما ايه ياسر ؟ عيب عليك يارجل ده انت راجل مثقف المفروض يعني....وتطهير عرقي؟ انت بتدخل المواضيع في بعض وتقول كلام كبير علي أساس انه هيعدي علينا وتضحك علينا يعني؟ انا مالي بالتطهير العرقي؟ انت متعرفش الفرق بين العرق والدين ولا ايه؟ وأمريكا ايه؟ اوعي تقول القصة الحمضانه بتاعت الهنود الحمر الله يخليك علشان عيب احنا كبرنا علي المستوي الضحل ده في النقاش.....اعتقد انك مفروض تكون عارف ان فيه فرق كبير بين التطهير علي أساس العرق والتطهير والقتل والتفجير علي أساس الدين وده اللي بنتكلم فيه .....ياريت تجيبلي عمليه ارهابيه تفجيرية او ذبح علي الهواء تمت من اَي ديانه تانيه بسبب الدين او طمعا في الجنة غير كده متتكلمش في الموضوع ده تاني 

5- أشد علي عبود؟ انت متخيل ان فيه حاجة شخصية بيني وبينه؟ أبدا....بس انا مش بحب الحال المايل ومقدرش اسكت....واحنا مش عايزين حد لا يبكي علينا ولا يضحكنا أظن اننا كبار كفايه اننا نقرر لنفسنا نعمل ايه...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 مايو 2017)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> لما أجي لشريك الوطن واقعد استفز فيه من خلال موروثاته المقدسه ليه يبقا أنا بنفخ فئ النار ..
> 
> 
> ​



لكن لما شريك الوطن يستبيح قتلى و مالى وشرفى .. حلال علية 

لما شريك الوطن يفجرنى وانا بصلى ... يبقا بينفخ فى المهلبية 

مش كدة يا غالى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مايو 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]خير لآهُمَّ إجعله خير ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شفت واحدة ( صاحبتنا ) لابسة أبيض [/FONT]**X**[FONT=&quot] أبيض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزي ماتكون واقفة ورا شباك حديد أو جوة قفص .. حاجة زي كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصوت واحد راكب مكروباص بينده ... القناطر وااااحد .. القناطر واااااحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالتفت كدهون ... لقيت عربية الترحيلات واقفة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصحيت على أدان الفجر بيقول الله اكبر ...[/FONT]*​:fun_lol:​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع دهون جيريمة إزدراء ( موضة السيسي )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عشان يبقوا يزغرطوا له فى الكنيسة بعد كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لولولولولييييييي ... بيزغرطوا لصاحب العقيدة القذرة
:new6::new6::new6:    [/FONT]*​


ياسر رشدى قال:


> وبعدين بقي انا مش عايزك تشدي علي عبوووود كل شوية .. عبوووود مايقصدش حاجة علي فكرة ..
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]سيبك أنت .. ألذ حاجة أني عرفت أنك عندك " إنعدام وزن "  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلعت مالكش وزن يا يسووور ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ياللا يا مُنعدم الوزن 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس إية رأيك ... مش الموضوع دهون بذمتك (ماشي) مع تجديد الخطاب الديني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مرافقين ) بعض فى الحرام ...[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 مايو 2017)

شتيمة !!! بقولك محترمة عشان قدرتك لما قولتي انا مش باضحك عليك انا بضحك علي الفكرة .. فقدرتك علي اسلوبك المحترم في النقد

1 - مافيش لف ودوران !! بس انا مش عايز اخش في مصطلحات اسلامية احنا بندردش مش اكتر .. لكن فيه حاجة اسمها السنة العملية .. ودي نتيجة ممارسة عموم المسلمين لحاجة شافوها بعينهم وسمعوها بودانهم من النبي مباشرة ونوارثوها من جيل لاخر .. فبتاخد مصداقية اكبر بكتير من سنة قولية قالها واحد او اتنين فقط وهما بس اللي قالوا نبي الاسلام قال كذا .. وضحت .. ومع ذلك ان خالفت هذه السنة العملية نص صريح في القرءان فلا معني لها ولو مارسها بلايين المسلمين .. 

2 - بيتزا هههههه طيب :new6: بس انا مجبتش سيرة الثالوث خالص ، انا بقولك ان انا اؤمن بوجود خالق وحيد بدون وصف لذاته يمكن ان يتم رصدها بحواس الانسان ، لاني فعلا مشفتش هذا الاله اما صفاته التي تمثل ارادته في الدنيا فملموسة .. واضحة كده 

3 -  اراكي تجعليني بلا وزن :fun_lol: مع اني ازن 84 كجم بطول 183 سم ازرق العينان ابيض اللون كستنائي الشعر هههههههه .. هو الازهر مذكور في القرءان ، ولا ملالي ايران ولا داعش هههههه .. ولا القرءان وصانا بحد يتكلم علي لسان ربنا .. طب اسمه ايه :t17: مفيش كهانة في الاسلام ياروز .. طبقا لنص صريح في القرءان كلنا هنتحاسب فرادي ، مش ورا شيخ الازهر :bomb:

4 - هو انا قلت حاجة وحشه لاسمح الله .. بقولك هل كل المسيحيين فاهمين الكتاب كله ، حقك عليا :new5: .. هل كل المسلمين فاهمين القرءان كله هه حلو كده !!! شوفي ياغالية ايمان بلا عقل هانبقي قطيع من الخراف نسير خلف الراعي الي الذبح ونحن لا ندري .. مش قبل ما تؤمني بشئ لازم تفهميه وتستوعبيه الاول ولا هي هوجه عل غوميضي كده :2: يالا نؤمن حتي لو مش فاهمين طب يالا بينا :new6: اللي فاهماه اؤمني بيه اللي مش فاهماه سيبك منه لغاية ماتفهميه .. بيس اوف كيك

5 - الفيديوهات موجودة .. دوري هتلاقي كتير .. وانا مقلتش لا هنود حمر ولا صفر .. :mus13:

6 - طب سيبك من عوووبد .. يعني انا لو قلتلك رايي في تصرف انا متضايق منه هتناقشيني ولا هتصطاديلي كلمة قلتها وانا متضايق وتطلعي تجري بيها ورايا في مواضيع المنتدي .. زي فيلم مرجان احمد مرجان في مشهد الخناقة كده :boxing:



[:fun_lol:/COLOR]


----------



## Desert Rose (3 مايو 2017)

يعني مطلعتش شتيمة؟ ههههه طيب...أصلي تخيلتك وحسيت انك بتقولها من تحت الضرس كده :smile01:smile01

1- طيب انا هسآلك السؤال بطريقة مختلفة الصلاة الاسلامية الموجودة في كتب التراث حاليا صحيحة ولا لا؟ 
الحاجة التانية فيه مشكلة كبيرة جدا جدا في رفض كتب التراث...انا عارفه فكرة انك تقول ان كتب التراث والاحاديث كلها فبركة وملهاش لازمه ده هيخرجكو من مشاكل كتيرة موجودة في الكتب ديه...فآنا فاهمه ومقدرة دفاعك المستميت عن كدب الكتب ديه....بس فيه مشكلة تانيه...وأتمنى أني اقدر أوصل فكرتي....ايه اللي يخلي اتباع نبي معين يكدبو ويتقولو عليه ؟ ايه هي اخلاقيات الأشخاص دول اللي المفروض انهم تابعين ليه؟ بصراحة انا لو لاقيت تلاميذ المسيح بيفترو عليه بكلام مقالهوش انا مش بس هشك فيهم ....لا انا هشك فيه هو شخصيا ....لان معني ان اقرب الناس ليه بتقول عليه كلام مقالهوش ومعملهوش يبقا هما أصلا مش مؤمنين بيه ولا برسالته وعلشان كده بيآلفو اَي حاجة في اَي حاجة حسب مزاجهم الشخصي او مصالحهم....في جميع الأحوال إنكار الحاجات ديه وان كان هيخرجكو من مشاكل كتير لكن هيفضل بردو المشكلة ديه ....يعني ترقع من هنا تفرقع من الناحية التانية 

2- انا عارفه انك متكلمتش عن الثالوث بس كلمة مكونات ديه ناس كتير بيستخدموها بشكل او بآخر لما يتكلّمو عن طبيعة الاله في المسيحية....لما سآلتك مين هو الاله بحسب إيمانك قولتلي هو الخالق الوحيد؟ هايل تصدق انه اللادينيين بردو بيؤمنو ان فيه خالق وحيد للكون بس ميعرفوش مين هو ولا طبيعته ايه؟...تعرف ان الربوبيين بيؤمنو بردو بوجود خالق وحيد ....عايزة اقولك حاجة كمان قالها الكتاب ان الشياطين نفسها تؤمن بذلك وتقشعر يعني عارفه بوجود خالق وحيد للكون وبتخاف....بس متعرفهوش شخصيا....يعني انت مجبتش حاجة جديده عن اَي حد تاني يعرف ان فيه اله واحد خالق الكون....بس مين هو ؟ قال ايه عن نفسه....عرف نفسه ازاي....انت متعرفش وعلشان كده انت بتعبد اله مبهم .....مرضيش يعرفكو عن نفسه..وصفاته. لسبب ما مجهول....ليه؟ مش كل صفات الله تقدر تعرفها وتلمسها من الطبيعة....لو كان كده مكناش هنلاقي ملحدين مش مؤمنين بوجوده أصلا...لان ساعتها هتكون ادلة الطبيعة قدامهم قاطعة مش هيقدرو ينكروها....ده غير ان فيه بعد تاني للمعرفه..البعد الشخصي...انا بالنسبالي الاله ده ايه ومين بشكل شخصي...طبعا البعد ده مش موجود عندك خالص...لان كلامك عنه كلام عام حتي اللادينيين عارفينه ومؤمنين بيه....يبقا إلهك مبهم 

3- 84 كيلو يعني كام باوند؟ :thnk0001: ....عيون زرقا؟ يانصيبتي....انت عارف اللي بيكدب بيروح فين؟ :smile01
مين جاب سيرة الكهنوت؟ أصلا ده يدل علي عدم فهمك للكهنوت في المسيحية...بس انا بقا عايزاك تقولي نعمل ايه في الآية ديه؟ " يا أيها الذين آمنوا أَطِيعُوا الله واطيعوا الرسول وأولي الامر منكم"

4- متدخلش المواضيع في بعض...انت رافض كتب التراث علشان مش فاهمها ولا  علشان مش قابلها؟ ايه اللي جاب الفهم والعقل للموضوع؟ وبعدين الكتاب المقدس من الجلده للجلده هو المسيح....المسيح هو الكتاب المقدس...هو ده الوحي في المسيحية...مش نصوص نزلت عَلِي حد...الوحي هو حياة شخص وعمله وخلاصه ...بس ده مش موضوعنا جاوب بس علي سؤالي انت رافض كتب التراث علشان مش فاهمها ولا علشان مش قابلها؟

5- أدور علي اليوتيوب علي ايه؟ ما تقولي طيب....يعني قولي مثلا دوري علي فيديو لو احد بوذي بيدبح واحد مسيحي وهو بيردد آيات قالها بوذا علشان اروح اتفرج :t23:

6- انا مش ماسكة لحد علي كلمة ولا حاجة...انا بتكلم علي مواقف واتجاه عام واضح من الشخص اللي قدامي ليه فترة طويلة كوّن ان محدش أتكلم في الموضوع علي المكشوف قبل كده ده مش معناه اننا واخدين علي قفانا ومش واخدين بالنا...بس فيه ناس كتير بتحب تريح دماغها مش اكتر....وانا شوفت حاجات كتيييييييييرة وسكت عليها بس خلاص بقا يعني من حقي أتكلم ....وانا مش عارفه ايه فيلم مرجان ده ؟؟:thnk0001:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لكن لما شريك الوطن يستبيح قتلى و مالى وشرفى .. حلال علية
> 
> لما شريك الوطن يفجرنى وانا بصلى ... يبقا بينفخ فى المهلبية
> 
> مش كدة يا غالى




مش شريك الوطن يا "ملكه" اللي بيعمل كدا..!!

مش هو صدقيني ...انتي مبتتعامليش مع مسلمين خالص!!..متقوليش لا.. 

تجربتك وانطباعك إيه فئ تعاملك مع المسلم العادي فئ كل حته فئ كل موقف !! 

هل فجرك أو اضطرك إلي أضيق الطريق..بل هل حد قالك فئ وشك يا كافره!!

بصراحه يا "أستاذتي"...إيه رأيك فئ تعامل المسلمين العاديين مع المسيحيين !!

طب إيه رأيك فئ تعليقاتهم بعد كل تفجير!!

طب إيه رأيك فئ المجندين والضباط اللي بيتفجروا برضو فئ الكماين وفى خدماتهم!!

ليه تجاهلتي ذا كله.!!

طب إيه رأيك فئ. شريك الوطن..بل حاكم الوطن اللي بيجي لحد كنيستنا يهنينا..!!

ليه بتنسبي أفكار الإسلام للمسلميين المصريين العاديين اللي صدقيني تطبعوا بمحبة المسيحيين وبقوا زيهم من زمان مع اختلاف إيمان كل واحد.!!

طب إيه رأيك لو ولو ولو .. مش رحمه من ربنا إن فقط قله قليله هي اللي بتطبق الإسلام!!

لو كل شركاء الوطن طبقوا الإسلام يبقا كنا هنتبهدل زي مسيحيين كتير فئ دول كتير. 

روحي للمسلم العادي هتلاقيها بيقول ربنا أبو الكل..المحبه تستر..جابوا دا منين. 

متسأليش مسلم عادي إيه اللي عاجبك فئ الإسلام وهو ميعرفش عنه غير صلا وصوم وحج..دا إن عمل بيهم..!! 

بصي لرحمة ربنا. إن مرسي خدله فتره وربنا رحمنا علشان يورينا الفرق فئ تدبيره. 

بصي لرحمة ربنا إن كل مناسبه بتلاقي فيها الشيخ جمب الكاهن .. 

بصي لرحمة ربنا إن المسلم والمسيحي ساكنين فئ عماره واحده .. 

إحنا أحسن من غيرنا كتير ورحمة ربنا بينا كبيره صدقيني أننا معشناش تجربة مسيحيين تأني .. 

وصدقيني .. الشاب المسلم والشاب المسيحي بيباتو مع بعض فئ بيت واحد..واكل واحد.. 

رغم أني برضو عارف أني فئ نظره كافر..بس هبص لمعاملته معاي مش لحاجه تأني. 
أي مسلم بيقتل ويفجر .. دا أعمي برضو..ومنهم اللي كان أعمي وفتح ودا واضح برضو فئ إرهابيين كتير..ودا عمل ربنا..أنه ليه خراف أخري ينبغي إن يأتي بها.. 

إزائ يأتي بها!!

طرقي ليست كطرقكم يقول الرب..

صلي ليهم وصلي لكل أعمي .. ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> طيب لما انت مستعد للإضطهاد والقتل والتفجير على اسم المسيح
> 
> هربت على بره لية بعد تنصيرك
> 
> ولا انت  مسلم  وبتضحك علينا ​





مش بضحك علي حد..لو بضحك بضحك علي نفسي لأني مليان خطايا حتي بعد إيماني بإن "ابويا" جه علشان وحاشتي..لكن برضو ليا رجاء إن دمه الظاهر قادر يحررني من كل ضعف وعجز.. 

كمان مشاركاتي هي اللي تتكلم عن أنا مؤمن بمين.مش ردي عليكي.. 

ومش بحب كلمة تنصير دي..(آمنت بالمسسيح)..جبتي تنصير منين.دي مصطنعة منهم!! 

كمان مين قالك هربت يا "ملكه"..لو ههرب بصلي أقدر لهرب لحياتي..من ضعفاتي.. 

وكمان هربت برا هههههه...لا أنا هربت جوا ههههههه مش برا ولا حابب برا.. 

لو شايفاني هربت فأنا هربت أه .. 

يريت .. أنا تركت أهلي وعشيرتي وصدقيني مكنش عارف حتي أروح فين.. 

بس ربنا أبو الكل ..انجيه لأنه تعلق بي..من يقبل إلي لا أخرجه خارجا.. 

لو هربت فأنا هربت علشان أعيش براحتي حسب الإيمان اللي روحي قابلاه. 

ولقيت كل وعوده حق .. بهدله أه.. لكن الحقيقه أستاهل حرقي بجاز علي عمايلي لو بنتكلم بالحق..زغت وفسدت كتير .. لكن إلهي حنان وأب ..أب ..أب حنين.. 
رحمته تمطر علي الأشرار وألابرار.. 

..
أقلك علي حاجه..متجمعيش حد هنا معاكي فئ رد عليا.. 

لأن لسا من شويه إنسانه طيبه جدا "هنا" حولتلي مبلغ كبير قوي قوي قوي كمان 
ومقالتش لحسن يكون بيضحك عليا..بل بالعكس..دي مستعده تحول فلوس وتساعد أي واحد مسلم مش مسيحي ..بس حسب ظروفها طبعا.. 

فمن جهة الضحك..كل واحد وضميره.. زي آمنا "ساره" كدا  

كمان أنا مش مستعد لاضطهاد ولا قتل لأني كل لحظه بقله يإرب أوعي تأخدني وآنا وحش..خدني وآنا نضيف .. ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> تعريف الاله بالنسبة لي .. هو ان هناك خالق وحيد لم يراه احد .. ولو حد قال انه شافه يبقي كداب ولو حد صدق حد مات من زمان قال انه شافه يبقي برضه كداب ههههههههههه
> 
> ​




*شوف يا ياسر
 انا قريت تعليقات الموضوع  كله  امبارح  و عادى جدا عدى عليا كل الكلام...
 النهرده الصبح و انا فى امان الله سايقه و رايحه لشغلى و بسمع ترانيم و قاعده برنم معاها و مستمتعه...
 إلاقى فجئه جملتك دى معديا قدامى فى مخى رايحا جايه !!!!!!!!!!
قولت دا كان فى تعليق من تعليقات ياسر  الى قريتهم امبارح--
استعجبت جدا جدا كلامك يا ياسر فعلا و قعدت طول الطريق مخى مشغول بكلامك دا ---قولت فى بالى لازم اول ما اوصل اقلب على الموضوع الى كان فيه الكلام دا و لازم اعلق لانى مش عارفا ليه مش قادرا امسك نفسى من التعليق....


هل للدرجادى انت الله بالنسبه ليك محدود القدرات!!!!
هل فعلا انت مسدق للدرجه دى و مقتنع انك انت تقدر تعمل شىء او ليك خاصيه معينه مش موجوده فى الله الى خلئك!!
هل بجد انت مسدق ان الله الذى لا حدود له و لا حدود لقدراته فعلا يبقى عاجز انه يظهر لبنى ادم هو الى خالقه فى هيئه شخص محدود مرئى
 الله الى هو خلقنا كصورته كشبهه
 اى صوره و اى شبه خلقنا عليه طيب!!!!!!!!
هل انت مستكتر و لا مستعجز و لا مستقل


إزاى تكون عارف ان الله خالق كل شىء و قادر على كل شىء بكل ثقه كدا تخليه عاجز عن فعل شىء معين!!!؟


سؤال ليك
 هل لو الله  اللا محدود حب يظهر لاى حد فى اى شكل  هل مش هيقدر ؟؟ لو دى مشيئته هل هيبقى عاجز عن فعلها؟؟
 و لو  الاجابه : ايوا يقدر -- هقول لك طيب اذاى بكل جبروت تقول بالنسبه ليك كاذب الى يقول انه شافه..
 و لو الاجابه : لا مش قادر -- هقول لك ازاى الله بالنسبه ليك عاجز عن فعل شىء!!!للدرجادى انت شكاك فى قدرات خالقك!!!!


 يا توما بصلى ليك فعلا ان الرب يزورك زياره صغيره و لو حتى فى حلمك*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مايو 2017)

عارف الإحساس دا لما الواحد يبقي مقرر يقرأ بس يلاقي نفسه غصب "عمه" بيشارك ههههه.. 

بس اعتقد يا "حبوا"ودا إحساسي لما قريت مشاركة أستاذ "ياسر"امبارح أنه يقصد 

"الله لم يره أحد قط.الابن الذي فئ حضن الأب هو خبر." 
حسيت أنه يقصد الأيه دي من الإنجيل. أو أنه يقصد حاجه فئ الإسلام إن فئ حد طلع للسماء السابعه وشاف ربنا..بس حقيقي مش فإكر مين هههههه 
لأني فعلا زي ما قال حد فئ الموضوع مش فإكر مين برضو حقيقي إن معلوماتي ضعيفه فئ الأسلام..ودا حقيقي برضو..فئ الإسلام أنا ميح "خالص مالص بالص شالص قالص" هههههه ،. 

بس برضو إحساسي أنه يقصد أية الإنجيل..لأنه حسب الإنجيل"الله بم يره أحد قط.الأبن الذي في حضن الأب هو خبر."

وحاسس برضو..أستاذ"ياسر" مش هيعترض إن الله يتجسد فئ أي هيئه ليري الإنسان المحدود الله حسب محدودية طبيعته الساقطه.. 

دا إحساسي..ومحدش يجئ يقلي هتفضل ممشينا ورا إحساسك لحد ما نحفظ أغنية "روبي"...مشيت ورا إحساسي..انك مسلم ومش من ناسي.. 

​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مايو 2017)

> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT=&quot]خير لآهُمَّ إجعله خير ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شفت واحدة ( صاحبتنا ) لابسة أبيض *​





> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *X**[FONT=&quot] أبيض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزي ماتكون واقفة ورا شباك حديد أو جوة قفص .. حاجة زي كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصوت واحد راكب مكروباص بينده ... القناطر وااااحد .. القناطر واااااحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالتفت كدهون ... لقيت عربية الترحيلات واقفة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصحيت على أدان الفجر بيقول الله اكبر ...[/FONT]*​:fun_lol:​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع دهون جيريمة إزدراء ( موضة السيسي )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*​
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مايو 2017)

*





"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:




مش شريك الوطن يا "ملكه" اللي بيعمل كدا..!!

مش هو صدقيني ...انتي مبتتعامليش مع مسلمين خالص!!..متقوليش لا.. 

تجربتك وانطباعك إيه فئ تعاملك مع المسلم العادي فئ كل حته فئ كل موقف !! 

هل فجرك أو اضطرك إلي أضيق الطريق..بل هل حد قالك فئ وشك يا كافره!!
بصراحه يا "أستاذتي"...إيه رأيك فئ تعامل المسلمين العاديين مع المسيحيين !!


​

أنقر للتوسيع...



المسلم اللى بيعزينى بعد كل تفجير ويسلم عليا بإيد والإيد التانية ماسك فيها الكتاب اللى بيبيح دمى ومالى وشرفى وبيكفرنى ... يبقا بيفجرنى 
​



			طب إيه رأيك فئ تعليقاتهم بعد كل تفجير!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بيناقدوا نفسهم ويقولوا " هذا لا يمثل ههههههه " 





			طب إيه رأيك فئ المجندين والضباط اللي بيتفجروا برضو فئ الكماين وفى خدماتهم!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سياســـــــــــــــــــــة مليش دعوة بيها مع العلم ان فيه جنود مسيحيين برضو .. ليه انتا تجاهلتهم !!؟ 





			طب إيه رأيك فئ. شريك الوطن..بل حاكم الوطن اللي بيجي لحد كنيستنا يهنينا..!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سياســـــــــــــــــــــة وده مش موضوعى​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> ​​


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مايو 2017)

*1.هتقول رأيك .. اهلا وسهلا 
 2.كلامى مش عاجبك ... اعمل نفسك ماشوفتش حاجة*
*
*
*انا شايفه الناس بتقول رائيها  بس مش شايفه اهلا وسهلا خالص الحقيقه  ...*
*انتى كاتبه نقتطين-- بس مش واخده بالك ان النقطه التانيه جزء من النقطه الاوله...: يعنى ممكن يكون الرائى الى هيتقال دا انه كلامك مش عاجبه!*
* يبقى نكتبها صح *
*
*
*هتبقى موافقنى فى الرائى : اهلا وسهلا*
*كلامى مش عاجبك ... اعمل نفسك ماشوفتش حاجة( او هتنال ما لا يرضيك)*
*و ممكن الجمله دى يكتبها اى حد معندوش استعداد يسمع رائى الاخر فى اول صفحه فى موضوعه علشان بس الاخر ميتعبش و يكتب  و يتقلب الموضوع شخصى---و يلاقى الى قدامه قلب و زعل منه  منغير ما يعمل هو حاجه غير انه قال رائيه..*
*
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *قريتى الإزدراء ده فين يا هيلانة ... قريتى الازدراء ده فين يا هيلانة
> 
> أه ... افتكرت
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]وأين ومتى وفين وأمتى غيرت كلامي ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]موضوعك هو جريمة أزدراء كاملة مُكملة ومكتملة الأركان بفعل مادي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حسب الموضة اللى ماشية اليومين دول فى عهد مولآنا السيسي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و جريمة الإزدراء أنا ضدها بطوووووووووووول المنتدى وعرررررضه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأمامك الأرشيف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلعي لي حرف واحد قلت أن أيوها حد فى أيتوها حتة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يستحق السجن للإزدراء[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]كان غيرك شطور ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خابيب ألبي .. لآ يومكن نغيروا الذِّمة بتاعة الأنا 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مايو 2017)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



1
انا شايفه الناس بتقول رائيها  بس مش شايفه اهلا وسهلا خالص الحقيقه  ...





أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
لألألألأ إزاى بقا حبيبتى كلكم اهلا وسهلا .. 
بس مايجيش شخص يستفزنى ويقولى ان اضطهادك طبيعى جدا وقتل المسيحيين طبيعى ونرحب بيه وكل تفجير وانتوا متفجرين وخلص الموضوع 
ونفس الشخص يقولك انه مش جاهز للإضطهاد ههههههههههههههه 



ايو صحيح الاضطهاد ربنا صارحنا بيه بس مايمنعش انبه اللى بيضطهدنى لطريقة الغلط واقولة .. لماذا تلطمنى ؟ واعرفة انه بيناقد نفسه بين مايؤمن بيه وبين افعالة ؟؟ 

احلى مشاركة اتكتبت لحد دلوقتى ولخصت الموضوع كلة وردت على تساؤولاتى 

بعد مشاركة الاستاذ فؤاد ـــ مشاركة جاسر 


كنت بتسائل عن شعور  المسلم بعد ما عرف ان عقيدتة سبب عدم السلام فى كل العالم 

رد جاسر عليا وقالى (( مش هيتأثر لانه بيعتقد ان ده جهاد وليس إرهاب )) 



gaser2 قال:



ههههههههههه ،أنا مش هقولكـ راجعي كلامي بدقّة واعرفي أنا عايز أقول إيه ،مش هدافع عن نفسي ،عموماً أنا كنت مسلم


أنا شايف إن اللي هيريحكـ إنْ الإسلام دين إرهاب وهو دا الدين الصحيح أو المفهوم الصحيح للإسلام ،طب ماشي ،هو دا هيهز شعرة واحدة من أي مسلم عادي ،جربي كدا تواجهي المسلمين بس مش في الحقيقة عشان ردود الأفعال طبعاً ،لكن مفيش حد هيتأثر ومش هيغير من تمسكهم بالإسلام في شيء ،وتعودي تثقي في "مهارتي" وتمرسي في الإسلام لما تجدي النتايج زي ما أنا قلت ،وفي نفس الوقت مش هتلاقي المسلمين العاديين موافقين على العمليات الإرهابية ولا بيعتقدوا إنها من الدين ،الناس بس اللي معرفتهم بسيطة جدا ممكن يفهموا إن دا جهاد وهوه دا الصح.

أنقر للتوسيع...



مين بقا اللى فسر للمسلمين معنى الجهاد غلط !!؟ 
مش عارفة 
المفروض ان الجهاد هوجهاد ضد الخطية وضد إبليس 
مين فسر للمسلمين ان الجهاد معناه " قتل المسيحيين " 
مش عارفة !!!
العلاج إية 
مش عارفة !!!*​*
*[/COLOR]


----------



## grges monir (4 مايو 2017)

> *[FONT=&quot]خابيب ألبي .. لآ يومكن نغيروا الذِّمة بتاعة الأنا *


عارف يا عوبد وماليك عليا حلفان
انا كنت هصدقك لولا انت محامى
:new6::new6::new6:[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مايو 2017)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]​
[FONT=&quot]
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



[/CENTER]
[FONT=&quot] لآ يومكن نغيروا الذِّمة بتاعة الأنا 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**


عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


بس انتا أول مرة تنسى باقى الإقتباس اللى هو إذدراءك  للإسلام 
خده اهو 









الإســـــــــــــــلام عقيدة أغتيـــــــــــــــــــــالات
أغتيال فكرى ..و أغتيال معنوى ..و أغتيال نفسى .
ثم أخيراً ينقلب الى أغتيال مادى فى نهاية المُطاف ..!! 
يبدأ الأغتيال الفكرى منذ الصِغر ..ومنذ أن يرث المسلم وترث المسلمة دين الأبوين 
عملية تفريغ الفكر من فضيلة التفكير ليحل محلها فضيلة أخرى ألا وهى 
" فضيلة الحِفْظْ " ..!!

أنقر للتوسيع...


وانا هبعتلك عيش وحلاوة​ leasantrleasantrR][/FONT]**[/FONT]*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2017)

*هيلانة بتعاملنا على إننا تلاميذها فى الفصل :w00t:

:t11: 

*​


----------



## gaser2 (4 مايو 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> 
> لألألألأ إزاى بقا حبيبتى كلكم اهلا وسهلا ..
> بس مايجيش شخص يستفزنى ويقولى ان اضطهادك طبيعى جدا وقتل المسيحيين طبيعى ونرحب بيه وكل تفجير وانتوا متفجرين وخلص الموضوع
> ...





يا هيلانه ليه كدا ،أنا ما صدقت إنّي خلعت من الموضوع ،لأنّي بدأت أثق إنْ موضوع حوار الإسلام مع المسيحيّة يكاد يكون مستحيل ،مفيش فايدة فعلاً بين الإسلام والمسيحيّة ،إنتي خلتيني أثق في كدا


----------



## gaser2 (4 مايو 2017)

مش عارف الخط مش عايز حجمه يكبر وأنا عامل اقتباس أحياناً ،لازم أغير المتصفح ،معذرة.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مايو 2017)

*

paul iraqe قال:






1- الذي فسّر معنى الجهاد بالغلط هم شيوخ السلفية والسلفية الجهادية والوهابية وكل من يعتنق الفكر القاعدي او الداعشي

2-الجهاد مش بس المفروض يكون ضد الخطيئة وضد ابليس
من الممكن ان يكون ضد المحتل او المستعمر
ولكن يجب ان يكون بأتفاق الجميع - وليس من قبل شيخ واحد

3- بالنسبة لقتل المسيحيين - هم نفسهم المذكورين بالنقطة الاولى 
هم يعتمدون على نصوص واحاديث موجودة عندهم ويتركون الباقي ويفسرونها كما يريدون هم ( بعض النظر عن اراء البقية من علماء وشيوخ )





أنقر للتوسيع...

**​**
انا بتكلم عن الجهاد بالمفهوم الدينى الصحيح " الجهاد الروحى " 
المفهوم الدينى اللى الاسويــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء بيسعوا إلية
واللى بيقربنا من ربنا الحلو المحب كلى الصلاح والمحبة   

المفهوم ده للأسف بيفتقده المسلم تماااااماً 
لانه بيفتقد إلى النص القرآنى  و الخطاب الدينى المحترم اللى يقربة من ربنا الحقيقى 

النص القرآنى و الخطاب الدينى عند المسلم  بيقربة من إله دموى ونبى دموى جاء للذبح 
هو ده اللى بيخلية يفهم الجهاد بالمعنى الخاطىء المريض 

ربنا فى المسيحية ... يختلف عن ربنا فى القرآن 
ومن هنا كان الإختلاف فى معنى ( الجهاد ) 

المسيحية جهادها " البعد عن الخطية " 
الإسلام جهادها " قتل المشركين " وبما إن الدين عند إلههم هو (الإسلام ) ..
إذن كل العالم مشركين ولابد من قتلهم 
يالا ــــ اقتل ، اغلظ ، ارهب ، فجر
تكبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير لنصره الإسلام وإله الإسلام هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مايو 2017)

gaser2 قال:


> يا هيلانه ليه كدا ،أنا ما صدقت إنّي خلعت من الموضوع ،لأنّي بدأت أثق إنْ موضوع حوار الإسلام مع المسيحيّة يكاد يكون مستحيل ،مفيش فايدة فعلاً بين الإسلام والمسيحيّة ،إنتي خلتيني أثق في كدا



*يا عم احنا مش عايزينك تخلع من الموضوع إلا لما نخلع النصوص الارهابية من القرآن هههههههههههههه عشان العالم يعيش فى سلام واحنا كمان نروح كنيستنا من غير مانسمع انفجار 

الإسلام تاعب العالم كلة يا جاسر ... شوفلنا حل يا ريس هههههههههه
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مايو 2017)

*


paul iraqe قال:







بالنسبة للعلاج ( وهنا بيت القصيد )

1- الارهابيين - يجب قتلهم 

2- محاسبة كل من يثير الفتنة الطائفية والمذهبية والدينية حساب جدا عسير

3- محاسبة كل من تعامل وتهاون مع الارهاب حسابا جدا عسير

4- منع كافة الخطب والنشرات والكتب التي تدعو الى اقصاء والغاء الاخر

هذه كمرحلة اولى

وهناك مراحل اخرى - مثل تغيير المناهج التربوية بما يناسب ثقافة حقوق الانسان ويؤكد على التعايش السلمي وقبول الاخر ونبذ كل اشكال التفرقة والتحريض 

وانا كتبت ووضعت صور ايضا كرد للاخت حبو في المداخلة رقم 25

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=269514&page=3

:ab4:



أنقر للتوسيع...


حلول رائعة ... بس ده دور دولة وقانون مفعل .. مش دورى كمواطنة 
وللأسف الدولة تاخد منها كلام وبس ، مش شايفين اى حلول 
والازهر عشان يبعد عنه جريمة المناهج اللى بتبيح هدم الكنايس فى مصر 
راج جاب بابا الفاتيكان من اوربا عشان يعطى لمؤتمره  مُسمى " عالمى " هههههههههههههههههه وحط جمبة كلمة " للسلام " 
وبقا إسمة " مؤتمر الأزهر العالمى للسلام " هههههههههههه وكل سنة وانت طيب :hlp:
الازهر بيلمع نفسه مش اكتر من كدة *


----------



## Desert Rose (5 مايو 2017)

طيب انا هرد علي حاجات معينة دلوقتي وممكن ارجع اكمل بعدين...بس انا عايزة أقول علي حاجة....الموضوع مش مباراة بيني وبينك ولا عمره كان مباراة بيني وبين اَي حد....ومش بحاول أني اكسب النقاش....انا فعلا شايفة انك عندك مشكلة في طريقة تعاملك مع الدين ورؤيتك لله...وكلامك بيوضحلي مش هنا بس ولكن في مواضيع تانية انك كمان عندك فهم مغلوط للمسيحية ككل...وانا بردو مش ببشرك بالمسيحية....عارف لو كنت قولت انك ملحد ولا لا ديني كانت هتبقا اهون من انك تاخد اجزاء من الدين وترمي الباقي علشان تريح دماغك....من رآيي انك عملت كده زي النعام ودفنت رأسك في التراب ......المهم 

1-واضح انه فكرتي موصلتش عن تلاميذ المسيح....هحاول أوضحها اكتر....تخيل دلوقتي انه جه نبي وقال انه من عند ربنا ومجموعه آمنت بيه وكانت معاه وحواليه وسمعته وشافته وكل حاجة ومجموعات تانيه بعدهم اتعلمو من الناس ديه اللي كانت قريبة منه وأمنو بيه....قوم ايه...مجموعة منهم سواء من الجيل الاول او التاني او التالت قرروا انهم يتقولو أقوال علي النبي ده مقلهاش لمصلحة شخصية زي ما انت قولت....فده يخليني أشك ان الناس ديه كانت شايفة ان رسالته مش حقيقية وعلشان كده هما كانو معاه من البداية فقط للمصلحة...اقصد عارفين حقيقته يعني وبيستفيدو منه ومن تصديق الغلابة وخلاص...يعني ده يخليني أشك في النبي ده أصلا 

وده يخليني اسآل سؤال انت لا تتبع سنة الرسول؟ ومجاوبتش بردو علي الآية اللي جبتهالك نعمل فيها ايه وهي بتقول انك لازم تطيع الله والرسول وأولي الامر 
يعني عندك 3 لازم تطيعهم 1- الله وديه واضحة والمفروض انك تطيعه من خلال كلامه في القرآن كما تؤمن 2- الرسول وديه بقا انا مش عارفه بما انك رافض كتب التراث والاحاديث بتنفذ الآية ديه ازاي وتطيع الرسول؟ ومتقوليش انك بتطيع القرآن يبقا انت كده بتطيع الرسول...لان الآية بتتكلم عن 3 لازم تطيعهم الله لوحدة والرسول لوحده وأولي الامر كمان 

2- انا مليش دعوة بالفطرة علي فكرة كتير من اللادينيين لازالو يؤمنو بوجود اله لأنهم كانو في يوم من الأيام مؤمنين بدين معين والانتقال من الايمان لعدم الايمان باله صعب جدا وعلشان كده ساعات بيفضلو في المنطقة الوسطية ديه اللي هي لا يُؤْمِن بدين ولكن يُؤْمِن بوجود اله للكون لكن في النهاية هو ميعرفش مين هو الاله ولا ايه طبيعته ....زي إيمان الشياطين ومفتكرش انك عايز إيمانك يكون زي إيمان الشياطين ....وإلا معني كده ان في نظرك اللادينيين والشياطين كده تمام وماشيين علي حق وبالفطرة ومش ناقصهم حاجة طالما هما مؤمنين بوجود اله للكون بس ميعرفوش هو مين ولا ايه طبيعته؟ كده خلاص بقا متدعيش حد للإسلام لما تقابل واحد لا ديني مفيش داعي تدعيه للإسلام طالما انه كده إيمانه كامل باله الكون ومش ناقصه حاجة...هتقولي لا هدعيه لديني علشان هو الحق... هقولك زي ما قال المسيح...وما هو الحق؟ ايه الزياده اللي هتقدمهاله في تعريف من هو الاله...هتقوله هو الاله الواحد الوحيد خالق الكون هيقولك شكرًا ما انا عارف او هيقولك زي ما قال محمد صبحي في المسرحية شكرًا روح لمامتك ههههههه اوعي تزعل انا بهزر 

وبعدين فيه مشكلة كبيرة في الاله ده اللي مش عايز يعرف نفسه...ليه؟ امال نؤمن بيه ازاي ونتعرف عليه شخصيا ازاي من غير ما نعرف طبيعته ايه؟ ده من ابسط حقوقنا يعني ان نعرف مين هو اللي خلقنا وطبيعته...وزي ما قولتلك البعد الشخصي للمعرفة مش موجود عندك نهائي وديه حاجة انت مردتش عليها لأنك عارف انها حقيقية ....انت متعرفهوش شخصيا لانه بخل عليك انه يقولك هو مين وايه هي طبيعته وده جزء تاني من المعرفة مهم جدا جدا 

3- بتقول ان طبيعة الله تنقسم لجزئين وانا هتكلم عن الجزء التاني اللي هو بتقول محدش شافه .....يعني هو انت كنت شوفت الله أصلا؟ امال بتؤمن بيه ازاي؟ متقوليش من الطبيعة تبقي ربوبي او لا ديني ...انت بتؤمن بيه من خلال القرآن رغم انك مشوفتش ولا عشت ايّام الرسول ولا عشت ولا شوفت ايّام كتابة القرآن ولا شوفت الله أساسا ورغم كده بتؤمن بكلللللللل ده 

4- طيب كويس اخيراً قولت الحقيقة وخرجنا من حكاية الفهم ومش الفهم لانها مكانتش موضوعنا أصلا 

5- مفهومك للوحي والنص المقدس ده مش قاعدة كل الناس ملتزمة بيها ....مفهومك ده جبته من طبيعة إيمانك ودينك اللي بيقولك الوحي ده ازاي او بيجي ازاي...لكن احنا مش ملتزمين بيها ولا حد ملتزم بيها...اذا انت حاصر ربنا في طريقة معينة يتكلم بيها وهي نصوص تنزل علي حد وميتكلمش بطريقة تانيه يبقا ديه مشكلتك انت انك حاطط الله في قالب جامد ...وهو مش كده 

6- هههههه مش صعبة علي فكرة انك تقولي أدور علي ايه....مش انت بتتكلم بمنتهي الثقه وبتقولي فيه وفيه...يعني أكيد شوفت....ما تقولي طيب ايه الفيديوهات اللي انت شوفتها علشان اتفرج....مش صعبة يعني ده لو كان فيه أساسا :w00t:

7- هههههه انا مش عارفه ايه الحب اللي نزل عليك لعبود لا وشغال محامي كمان ليه؟ من أمته؟ مش زمان كنتو ناقر ونقير؟ خير ؟ ولا علشان دلوقتي كلامه واتجاهه بقا جاي علي هواك يا يسور؟ :gy0000: 
لا ما هو انت مش واخد بالك ....الكلام اللي نقلته هيلانه ده بتاع عبود زمان ....إنما عبود دلوقتي حاجة تانيه خالص...وبعدين انا لا هزعل من عبود ولا هفرح بيه....انت تفتكر يعني ان انا عايزاه يبقا مسيحي يعني؟ أبدا كل واحد حر في إيمانه....انا كل اعتراضي علي اُسلوب الكلام والتلميحات النص كم ديه علي المسيحيين والمسيحية...وعلي فكرة لو كان كلامه صحيح مكنتش اتكلمت....لكن فكرة أني اقلب المجني عليه جاني واتهمه اتهامات باطله اعتقد ده شئ مستفز وميتسكتش عليه.... يعني مينفعش واحد سايق بسرعة وسكران وخبط واحد ماشي علي الرصيف واجي أقول للضحية انت ايه اللي خلاك تمشي في الشارع أساسا؟ اما انك قليل الأدب صحيح ....ينفع؟ 
وبعدين we need a disclosure هو كتب موضوع طويل عريض زمان اسمه لما كنت مسلما ولا حاجة كده...الكلام ده من كذا سنة...احنا لحد دلوقتي منعرفش هو ايه....مش لازم يقول انه بقا مسيحي....مش لازم يبقا مسيحي خالص...بس نعرف...يقول هو ايه ....زي ما هو عارف اننا مسيحيين ومش بس كده عارف طوائفنا كمان أظن من حقنا نعرف هو ايه...انت مسلم أهو ....فيها حاجة ديه؟ بس كلنا عارفين احنا بنتعامل مع مين...هتقولي الايمان ده حاجة شخصية....فعلا حاجة شخصية جدا...ده لما نكون في منتدي كورة قدم....إنما أظن المنتدي واضح انه مسيحي تبشيري مش مفاجئة يعني....وبعدين هو اللي دخلنا في قصة إيمانه او رحلة إيمانه من البداية محدش سآله ....يبقا احنا محتاجين فعلا disclosure  وخصوصا مع تلقيح الكلام اللي بيرميه في كل موضوع عن الايمان المسيحي والمسيحيين...ينفع اروح منتدي إسلامي ومقولهموش انا ايه إيماني وأفضل القح عليهم كلام في الرايحة والجايه وانا في منتدي إسلامي دعوي؟ ده حتي عيب ....شوية احترام للمكان اللي مستضيفني وطبيعته


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مايو 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> 
> انا بتكلم عن الجهاد بالمفهوم الدينى الصحيح " الجهاد الروحى "
> المفهوم الدينى اللى الاسويــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء بيسعوا إلية
> ...



*اختي الكريمة هيلانة

رجاء ومحبة لا تقارني بين المسيحية والاسلام

فشتان بين الاثنين 
*


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مايو 2017)

gaser2 قال:


> يا هيلانه ليه كدا ،أنا ما صدقت إنّي خلعت من الموضوع ،لأنّي بدأت أثق إنْ موضوع حوار الإسلام مع المسيحيّة يكاد يكون مستحيل ،مفيش فايدة فعلاً بين الإسلام والمسيحيّة ،إنتي خلتيني أثق في كدا




*منذ متى يا اخ جاسر كان هناك حوار ( حقيقي وبنّاء ) بين الاسلام والمسيحية

ولنفرض كان موجودا - ما هي النتائج على ارض الواقع ؟؟؟!!!


*


----------



## gaser2 (5 مايو 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *يا عم احنا مش عايزينك تخلع من الموضوع إلا لما نخلع النصوص الارهابية من القرآن هههههههههههههه عشان العالم يعيش فى سلام واحنا كمان نروح كنيستنا من غير مانسمع انفجار
> 
> الإسلام تاعب العالم كلة يا جاسر ... شوفلنا حل يا ريس هههههههههه
> *​



إنت عارفه يعني إيه نخلع آيات من الكتاب المقدس للمسلمين ،دا مستحيل ،الحل الممكن هو تفسير الآيات دي ،يعني إيه ؟ ،هل الآيات تعني فعلاً جهاد الكفار عامة وعلى طول الزمان وإن الكفار دول من ضمنهم المسيحيين واليهود وكل طائفة أصحاب كتاب أو يشتبه إنهم أصحاب كتاب مثل الصابئة في العراق والمجوس في إيران.


هل فعلاً كل أصحاب الكتب السماوية كفار ،فما هو القول في الآيات التي تبيح التعامل معهم والأكل من طعامهم والزواج منهم إذا كانوا كفاراً فعلاً زي ما في سورة المائدة ،إذا هناكـ تناقض ،واتناقض دا يحتاج إلى البحث فيه طبعاً إذا كان عن قصد مصدر القرآن أو عن غير قصد ،وفي كل حالة هنستنبط نتائج مختلفة.


يعني قصدي الموضوع كبير اللي بنتكلم فيه مش حاجة صغيرة ،الموضوع مش سهل وفيه مطبات كتير.


----------



## gaser2 (5 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *منذ متى يا اخ جاسر كان هناك حوار ( حقيقي وبنّاء ) بين الاسلام والمسيحية
> 
> ولنفرض كان موجودا - ما هي النتائج على ارض الواقع ؟؟؟!!!
> 
> ...



أنا أؤيد كلامكـ ،لم يوجد حوار بناء وحقيقي بين الإسلام والمسيحية فعلاً ،لازم نفاق ومصالح.


----------



## fouad78 (5 مايو 2017)

أعتذر عن التأخر استاذ عبود
كتبت المشاركة هذه في وقت متأخر وأنا تعبان جداً فسامحني إذا كانت هناك أفكار غير واضحة

​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ "فؤاد" ... الأزهر مؤسسة دينية تعليمية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تحكم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]و الأزهر لايضع لنا القوانين مثل ما يفعل آخرون  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن الذي حوله – أو – يريد تحويله - إلي مؤسسة حاكمة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالتالي .. فإن تكفير المجرمين أو عدم تكفيرهم لا قيمة له لدينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا مدنياً ولا مُجتمعياً ولا قضائياً ولا حتى دينياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أفهم – حتى الآن – عَلامَ الإصرار بمطالبة الأزهر بتكفير الجماعات الإرهابية ؟!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]




طيب خلي نشيل كلمة "التكفير" القرآنية على جنب
ونستخدم "خروج عن الدين"
ما هو موقف الأزهر كمؤسسة تعليمية
هل لديك فكرة إذا كان ما يقوم به الإرهابيون خروج عن الدين أم لا بحسب تعليم الأزهر؟
أعلم ستقول أنها ليست جهة مخولة بإتخاذ قرارت
ولكن الأزهر اتخذ مواقف من بعض الشخصيات
سأذكرها لاحقاً في هذه المشاركة




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أولاً *​*[FONT=&quot]: ولتصحيح مفهوم ( الفتوى ) في مصر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الجهة المنوط بها أصدار الفتاوي هي " دار الإفتاء المصرية " وليس الأزهر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والفتوى الشرعية ليست بغرض التسالي أو قعدة المصاطب كما يفعل جُهّال الإعلام المصري[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



OK


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً *​*[FONT=&quot]: أنا – لا علم لي - أن الأزهر أصدر فتاوي بالتكفير أضافة إلي أنه ليس جهة فتوى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( ولو لديك نص الفتوى أو رقمها أو تاريخها – هل تتفضل بوضعها لي ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه إحتمال كبير – فى حالة وجودها -  أن حضرتك مافهمتهاش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أكرر أنه لا علم لي بفتوى أو حتى بيان أزهري بتكفير جماعة أو أفراد[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



آسف لأني لا أملك فعلاً أي شيء ملموس
ولكني أعلم مثلاً عن الشاعر حلمي سالم
وبحسب تقرير أعده مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر اتهمه بها بالكفر ورفع دعوى ضده
من بين الأشخاص الذين أعرف أيضاً عنهم مثلاً
نصر حامد أبو زيد ايضاً حاربه الأزهر واتهمه بالخروج عن الدين وفصله عن إمرأته
فرج فودة الذي قُتل فيما بعد
هناك أسماء كثيرة لا تحضرني الآن
موقف الأزهر فيها كان واضحاً وهو الخروج عن الإسلام
على عكس موقفه من الإرهابيين الذين يظلون مسلمين




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً *​*[FONT=&quot]: أنا لم أقل ان هناك خوف من تكفير أحد .. لم تأت على لساني*​​[/FONT][/FONT]



قلتُ سابقاً ما معناه: "إذا كان الخوف من أن يرد الطرف الآخر بالتكفير، فهم أساساً يُكفرون الأزهر وجميع الشيوخ الذين يعملون لحساب الطاغوث"
وقد كان تعليقي على ما ذكرته في مشاركتك السابقة:



> *[FONT=&quot]عايزنا ندخل فى متاهات دة كافر والتاني كافر وتنقلب المسألة برُمتها إلي صراع ديني*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو المطلوب ...*​​[/FONT][/FONT]






عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]رابعاً *​*[FONT=&quot]: بالنسبة للمسيحي فهو كافر بنص قُرآني .. وليس بفتوى أزهرية (على حد قولك)*​​[/FONT][/FONT]



لا يا عزيزي أنا لم أقل تكفير المسيحي بفتوى أزهرية
ربما قرأتها بسرعة
أعطيتُ المسيحية كمثال لمحاولة تجميله التكفير وقبوله التكفير كمبدأ
وليس كمثال لفتوى تكفيرية
هذا ما قلته:



> سأضعها بالسياق التالي وأوضح المشكلة:
> 1ـ الأزهر أصدر فتاوى بالتكفير ومايزال لديه الصلاحية  ولم يبخل بها على أحد ولكنه حاول أكثر من مرة أن يُجمل معنى التكفير  ليقولوا نحن نُكفِّر المسيحيون وهم يُكفّرونا فهم ليسوا ضد مبدأ التكفير​









عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]رابعاً *​*[FONT=&quot]: بالنسبة للمسيحي فهو كافر بنص قُرآني .. وليس بفتوى أزهرية (على حد قولك)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والكُفر هنا بما جاء به النبي محمد وبكونه رسول أو نبي من أساسه*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فعلام إنزعاجك أصلاً وأنت لا تعترف به ولا بدينه ولا حتى بقرآنه ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مايقول اللي يقوله .. يهمك فى أية ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


[/FONT]

في أي مشاركة من مشاركاتي شفتني منزعج 
لاحظ أنك شنيت علي حرب في البداية من أجل موضوع تكفير الداعشيين
وبعدين فيما يتعلق بالمسيحيين تقول: "*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للمسيحي فهو كافر بنص قُرآني*"!!! عادي يعني
أنا هنا كان تعليقي
أنتم لستم ضد التكفير كمبدأ
ولكن لماذا فقط عندما يتعلق بالإرهابيين تتحولون للهجوم وكأننا نحن التكفيريون؟!!
حلو هالأسلوب
أفضل وسيلة للدفاع هي الهجوم

[/FONT]


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]التجريم هو التحريم .. والتحريم هو التجريم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لما يقول *​*[FONT=&quot]حُرِّمَتْ *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَظ°تُكُمْ وَبَنَظ°تُكُمْ وَأَخَوَظ°تُكُمْ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى اللي بيتجوز أمه وأخته مُجرم .. واللي بيجمع بين الأختين برضه كذلك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش محتاج يقولها ولا يوضحها
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك سألت عن الفتاوي وقد أجبتك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مالي أنا أذا كان الظواهري وألا بن لآدن أخد بيها ولا ما اخدتش ؟
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



عزيزي أنا لم أتحدث عن "التحريم أو التجريم"
فقط سألت عن التكفير
وايضاً لم آتي على ذكر الظواهري أو بن لادن أو راي الإرهابيين بالفتاوى
بالعكس أنا أعتقد أنه إذا صدرت فتوى من أي جهة مسؤلة بأن هؤلاء خرجوا عن الدين لكان لها تأثير كبير في نفوس الشباب

تحياتي
[/FONT]​


----------



## أَمَة (6 مايو 2017)

أسمحوا لي بغلق الموضوع حاليا
و سيكون لي مشاركة ختامية لإبداء أسباب الغلق​


----------



## أَمَة (7 مايو 2017)

*بخصوص موضوع "سؤال للمسلمين" في المنتدى العام*

الموضوع، كما يعرف الجميع، تم غلقه و لكن لم يُحذف، إنما حُجب.
سيظهر خلال أيام قليلة أحتراما للأعضاء الذين تعبوا في مشاركات مفيدة،  
بعد تنقيحه من كل كلام غير مفيد - لا بل مسيئ الى المنتدى الذي يحمل رسالة الخلاص،
 و مسيئ للمسيح رب المجد و تعاليمه السماوية.
*هذا للعلم*
​


----------



## أَمَة (10 مايو 2017)

لقد لجأت الى الصلاة قبل الكتابة في هذا الموضوع المغلق طالبة معونة إلهنا الحي لكي يلهمني بروحه القدوس من أجل أن أكتب بحكمة، لكي يكون في كلامي بلسم وشفاء لكل نفس مجروحة تإنُّ تحت ثقل الخطيئة -و *أولهم أنا*- المُخلصة بنعمة المسيح ربنا و إلهنا، الذي لا خلاص للإنسان بدونه،  إذ أن لا صلاح فيَّ بقوتي الذاتية، بل "كُلُّ عَطِيَّةٍ صَالِحَةٍ وَكُلُّ مَوْهِبَةٍ تَامَّةٍ هِيَ مِنْ فَوْقُ، نَازِلَةٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي الأَنْوَارِ، الَّذِي لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ تَغْيِيرٌ وَلاَ ظِلُّ دَوَرَانٍ." (يعقوب 1:17)

أرجو النجاح لمشاركتي بأن تتناسب مع الموقف من أجل تهدئة النفوس وحلول السلام و توافق الجميع بروح المحبة لكي نقدم رسالة الخلاص الحي  بربنا يسوع المسيح الذي أتى ليقدمها بشخصه حتى يوحد الكل مع الكل في وحدة جسده الحي والمُحيي..

هذا هو هدفي من غلق الموضوع الذي بسبب اسلوبه الذي يتعارض مع روح المنتدى و رسالته، سبَّبَ ضيقاً للأعضاء المسلمين الذين هم أخوة لنا بالإنسانية، بغض النظر عن كل ما يحصل و ما نسمع و ما نقرأ من أعمال إجرامية بحق أخوتنا الأعضاء بجسد المسيح الواحد. 

هدفي من غلقه هو التوجيه و الإرشاد من أجل أن نتعلم كلنا كيف نمشي على خطى السيد المسيح في تصحيح الخطأة باسلوب المحبة. هذا الاسلوب الذي رأيناه في قصة المرأة الزانية و في قصص أخرى، ولكني أختار بالذات قصة تحويل شاول الى بولس لما لها علاقة بالموضوع. 

 سفر أعمال الرسل الأصحاح التاسع يخبرنا كيف تحول شاول الى بولس. شاول الذي فاق أبناء أُمته علما بديانته اليهودية ، و لكنه تلبس القساوة فلم يكن بإمكانه قبول المسيح لأنه اعتبر المسيحية هرطقة، و لذلك راح يضطهد المسيحيين، لا بل اتجه الى دمشق ليسوق السجناء منهم الى اورشليم، و لكن حدث أنه التقى في الطريق بشخص تحدث اليه بلغة الوداعة (لم يكن يعرف أنه المسيح): "شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني؟" فتحول شاول القاسي الى إنسان طفل سمح للرب بأن يقوده حيث يريد. 

بقوة وداعة الرب تحول شاول الى بولس، فانطلق شاول يعلن الرب و رسالة خلاصه الى أقسى الحدود، حتى أنه تألم كثيرا و مات شهيدا إذ سُفك دمه بقطع رأسه بالسيف.

هذه هي درب المسيحي، السير على خطى البشارة و الألم، خطى الصليب والقيامة، و ليس درب القساوة و التشدد، و لا الدعوة لحمل السلاح.... أين دعا المسيح الى حمل السلاح للدفاع؟؟ أين بارك المسيح الهجوم على الأعداء وهو القائل: "  44. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ. 45. لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ."

فلنصلي إذن بشكل خاص ونطلب الخلاص من الرب يسوع المسيح من أجل القساة و المتشددين الصادقين بغيرتهم على ما ورثوه من معرفة على مثال شاول، و غيرهم غير الصادقين أو الخائفين أو المنتفعين المرائيين الذين يعيشون حياة مزدوجة.

هنا ينتهي ردي على سؤال الأخت الحبيبة و الغالية عند الرب "الملكة هيلانة"، ويبقى لي واجب توضيح التعديلات و الحذف الذي استغرق مني وقتاً و تعباً لست نادمة عليهما لأني خادمة، و لا يجوز لي سوى الخدمة بأمانة. 

هذا التوضيح سيتبع في مشاركة لاحقة.


----------

